#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-17
<BrozaC> re
<erkan^> :p
<BrozaC> how r u erkan^
<erkan^> Good and you?
<BrozaC> good but couldnt sleep
<erkan^> ow how come that?
<BrozaC> nothing :)
<BrozaC> i woke up late today may be becouse of it
<erkan^> ok had you drank very red bull ?
<erkan^> (-:
<BrozaC> i dont drink energy drinks
<erkan^> me too
<erkan^> :p
<erkan^> i make a joke (-:
<BrozaC> i ll play with my virtual solaris
<erkan^> Must you work tomorrow or not ?
<BrozaC> yes i ll go to work
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> now is 02.50 o'clock :s
<BrozaC> a coffee would be good
<BrozaC> :)
<erkan^> indeed
<erkan^> :p
<BrozaC> i ll make one
<erkan^> hoi lambirjohn
<BrozaC> hoi :)))
<erkan^> how time must you wake up ?
<BrozaC> 06:30
<erkan^> ojee
<erkan^> :/
<erkan^> I think that Lambir is not happy when I speak English language
<BrozaC> ignore hiö
<BrozaC> him
<erkan^> BrozaC, very Turkish people (on virtual world) think that I am faker :/
<BrozaC> may be u r
<erkan^> lol
<erkan^> :P
<erkan^> do you think too? :/
<BrozaC> i am not sure %100 u r not
<BrozaC> :)
<erkan^> :P
<BrozaC> i dont care
<erkan^> indeed
<erkan^> is not important too
<erkan^> becuase here is not datingroom :p
<BrozaC> even in dating room i dont even think about dating u
<BrozaC> :)
<erkan^> is Turkish support for Ubuntu'users (-:
<erkan^> lol
<erkan^> Do you use Windows too?
<BrozaC> yes
<erkan^> ok
<BrozaC> i use almost all OS's
<erkan^> 7 or Vista or XP or 2000 or 98 or 95 or 3.11 ?
<erkan^> oje
<erkan^> busyyy :p
<BrozaC> win 7 pro on my laptop
<erkan^> I use Ubuntu only, but on office work I use Windows )-:
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> I like Ubuntu (-:
<BrozaC> i switched my office desktop to ubuntu
<erkan^> but use you Ubuntu Server?
<BrozaC> i have ubuntu servers also
<erkan^> my prefer is openOffice.org, because MS Office 2007 or newst is not easy and not nice
<BrozaC> depends :)
<BrozaC> i dont care wich one i am using
<erkan^> But I have heard that next Ubuntu will take a LibreOffice, because personals for Oracle are angry on a directeur, have you heard too?
<BrozaC> no
<erkan^> perhpas
<erkan^> not sure
<erkan^> http://www.libreoffice.org/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Home » LibreOffice (at www.libreoffice.org)
<BrozaC> i know libreoffice
<BrozaC> for of openoffice
<BrozaC> fork*
<erkan^> Yes
<erkan^> I think that the Oracle have a problem now
<erkan^> :/
<erkan^> because personasl don't like ORacle
<BrozaC> i dont think so
<BrozaC> as long as oracle keeps openoffice code open
<BrozaC> there is no problem
<erkan^> Java, OpenOffice.org, Sun, etc. are property for Oracle
<BrozaC> if they stop openoffice project like opensolaris den libreoffice has realy chance
<erkan^> Yes, but new boss for Oracle want a cloud closed
<BrozaC> oracle just doing business , they are not enemy
<erkan^> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Ellison
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Larry Ellison - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<erkan^> lol
<erkan^> i don't said that they are enemy (-:
<BrozaC> dutch people makes lots of money becouse of oracle
<erkan^> that can :S
<erkan^> i ask you
<BrozaC> ask  me :)
<erkan^> Why use very Turkish with WIndows than with Linux ?
<erkan^> or is Pandus so popular for them?
<BrozaC> easy , eveybody knows , u can ask anybody your problem , u dont have software problems
<BrozaC> at work , at school u see windows everywher
<BrozaC> e
<erkan^> yes that is right
<erkan^> I have read a history about OS
<BrozaC> i had read a lot :)
<erkan^> Did you know that Microsoft is a biggest rice for the world ?
<BrozaC> no , i thought chneese people eats rice alot
<BrozaC> :)
<erkan^> Years age was Microsft very much populair because they are cloud closed.
<erkan^> whahaha
<erkan^> why thought you that ? :/
<BrozaC> i only know rice word as food
<erkan^> :p
<erkan^> are you still not yorgun ? :/
<BrozaC> no
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^> i see
<erkan^> :p
<BrozaC> i am setting gdm on my virtual solaris
<erkan^> Gnome?
<BrozaC> yes
<erkan^> I use GNome (-:
<BrozaC> but not sure lol :)
<erkan^> but what is virutal solaris?
<BrozaC> solaris in virtualbox
<BrozaC> :)
<erkan^> is that OS too?
<erkan^> oh yes
<erkan^> :p
<erkan^> i don't know how works it :p
<erkan^> that
<BrozaC> in 20 minutes i ll learn
<BrozaC> if i set Gnome or Java desktop
<erkan^> wow
<erkan^> but I am deaf and not good see, that cost very time for me to understand how works it with a virtualbox :p
<BrozaC> it is almost done
<erkan^> I go sleep
<BrozaC> good night
<erkan^> ben yorgun (-:
<erkan^> you same
<zfmf> selam ahali
<varadero> selam zfmf
<varadero> ben linux kullanıyom ha dikkat edin
<zfmf> abooo :d
<zfmf> haha
<varadero> ben diyeyimde
<varadero> ....
<zfmf> bende windows :D
<varadero> süper den az daha düper oldu
<varadero> şu anda solaris de kuruluyor
<varadero> digitaloktay,  a gicik varadero_Oz_ibm die giricem
<zfmf> niye ibm emi gicik :D
<varadero> oktay a gicik :)
<varadero> nası şişiricem bak  gör
<varadero> dasds
<zfmf> muahaha:d
<gneral> slm
<mrcan> selamlar
<varadero> slm
<BrozaC> slm
<BrozaC>  sg|
<erkan^> Bellek 	: 	2 GB DDR3 1066 Mhz.(Max.4 GB) <-- my question: is that support for 32-bits or 64-bits /UBUNTU ?
<pajero> yes
<erkan^> Bellek  :  2 GB DDR3 1066 Mhz.(Max.4 GB) <-- my question: is that support for 32-bits or 64-bits /UBUNTU ?
<pajero> yes it is
<erkan^> 32 bits or 64-bits for ubuntu-tr ?
<erkan^> oeps
<erkan^> Ubuntu
<erkan^> whenI want this install
<erkan^> ...
<erkan^> do you understand my question, pajero ?
<pajero> anladım
<erkan^> which bits do that support Ubuntu? :/
<pajero> 32 or 64
<pajero> both bits support 2 gb ram
<pajero> what are u want
<erkan^> i don't matter, but which bits is the best option
<pajero> for ubuntu 32 bits
<erkan^> i throught too (-:
<erkan^> http://www.hibrit.net/urundetay.asp?urunkod=NB.ACER.4712842019732
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ürün Detay Bilgileri....: ACER TM5335-T352G25MNSS T3500(2.10Ghz) 2GB 250GB (at www.hibrit.net)
<pajero> how much this
<erkan^> 699 TL
<erkan^> or 340 euro
<erkan^> my old laptop doesnt work good :/
<pajero> not very good but can be taken
<erkan^> what not very good ?
<pajero> old technology product
<erkan^> ow ok
<pajero> cpu could be better
<erkan^> IntelT3500 2.1 GHz.1MB Cache Bellek İşlemci is good or not ? :/
<erkan^> but i don't need speed computer, because i don't play games or film download. i use chat, internet, email, blog, openoffice, etc. only pajero
<pajero> oh yes
<erkan^> I want normal computer
<erkan^> without speed computer as games or movie download, etc. (-:
<pajero> good for your works
<erkan^> my old computer is very problem :(
<erkan^> that is very old 4 or 5 years age
<pajero> i understand
<pajero> hayırlı olsun ;)
<erkan^> (-:
<hersoy> slm, laptop umla ubuntu ile ilgili ufak bi problem yaşıyorum
<hersoy> ne yapabilirim
<hersoy> usb boot dan sonra kurulum kilitliyor
<masterblaster> iso sağlam mı?
<erkan^> (-:
<masterblaster> hersoy iso sağlam mı?
<hersoy> sağlam sağlam
<masterblaster> usb ye nasıl yazdırdın?
<hersoy> win xp ve ubuntu ile
<hersoy> ikisinde de olmadı
<hersoy> klavye seçiminden sonra dondu kaldı
<oktay-ibm> erkan^, :) left join ^^
<erkan^> ????
<oktay-ibm> * erkan^ hat die Verbindung getrennt (Quit: Ik ga weg)
<oktay-ibm> * erkan^ (~erkan@unaffiliated/erkan/x-4259598) hat #ubuntu-tr betreten
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-18
<sg|> merhaba hayirli geceler herkeze
<sg|> Bir sorum olucak genel bir soru
<sg|> Bu artik bir cok multi core olayi ile bircok program ona gore yazilmaya baslandi cikti cikali
<sg|> bazi programlarin halen single core a  gore programlanmasinin nedeni ne dir ?
<sg|> yani bazi programlar halen extra olan core u kullanmiyor
<sg|> bunun nedeni performans la ilgili bir seymi nedir bilgisi olan varmi ?
<sg|> ustadim varadero buradamisin ?
<sg|> bir de bu paging nedir ben anlamadim bilen varmi ?
<ahmetkanar> programların yazılışıyla ilgili hocam bu sıkıntı
<ahmetkanar> yani kimi uygulamalar 64 bit mimarisine göre yazılıyor
<sg|> ahmetkanar: bu sadece bir tercih mi yoksa 32bit programlarin bir yerde bir avantajimi var ?
<ahmetkanar> tercih değil sonuçta çift çekirdeki cpu kullanan pc sayısı daha az olması gerekiyor dünya genelinde
<ahmetkanar> ama saten yavaş yavaş 64 bit programlar başladı yazılmaya
<sg|> ahmetkanar: himm neden halen 32-bit bilgisayarlarin olmasimi diyorsun ?
<ahmetkanar> hocam 64 bit sistem demek bir yerde 2 gb den fazla ramin çalışması demek
<ahmetkanar> hangi pc de 2 gb den yüksek ram var
<ahmetkanar> yani genelde düşük
<sg|> abi ama 32 bit islmcilerde multicore islemci degilmi ?
<sg|> ben neden 32 64 bit demedim de :) yanlis anlattim sanirim
<sg|> neden halen single-core design programlar
<ahmetkanar> işletim sistemleri 32 bit ondan dır
<sg|>  In the last 5 years, desktop processors moved from a single core design to
<sg|> a multi-core design. However, there are still many applications that do not
<sg|> make use of the extra cores. Why
<sg|> soruya bak abi sacma salak bir soruymus
<sg|> bosver cevabini
<sg|> zaten ne yazarsan cevap oluyor buna bir suru cevap varmis ok
<ahmetkanar> :):)
<ahmetkanar> linuxta düşünme zaten bu olayı fazla
<sg|> ahmetkanar: peki bu paging ne bilirmisin ?
<ahmetkanar> duymadımda ne işe yarar?
<sg|> ehe of adam 2 ay anlatti
<sg|> :)
<sg|> ben de tam anlamadim bosverelim okuyalim :)
<ahmetkanar> ne işe yarıyormuş ki ?
<sg|> ya bu nasil anlatilirki
<ahmetkanar> linuxtaki swap olayo imiş
<sg|> processler arasi memory paylastirmaya
<sg|> yariyor
<ahmetkanar> hdd nin bir bölümünü ram olarak görme
<ahmetkanar> http://www.sorucevap.com/bilisimteknolojisi/platformlar/sorucevap.asp?315890
<ubuntu-tr> Title: sorucevap.com : paging file olayý? (at www.sorucevap.com)
<ahmetkanar> burda bişeyler yazıyor
<ahmetkanar> :D
<ahmetkanar> anladığım kadarıyla swap olayı gibi
<ahmetkanar> ama ne kadar etkilidir hiç bi fikrim yok
<sg|> bu zaten kullaniliyor
<sg|> sen merak etme sende su an kullaniyorsun
<sg|> bu kernel tabakasinda calisiyor
<sg|> os kernel de sanirim
<ahmetkanar> ben o kadar inine cinine bakmıyorum
<ahmetkanar> :D
<ahmetkanar> gayet iyi çalışıyor sistemlerim sorun olmuyor karıştırmaya neden yok
<sg|> ya laptop u alali 5 ay oldu 32bit de calisiyormus default
<sg|> onu kendin acilirken bir iki tusla 64 bit e aliyormussun
<sg|> neden oyle yaptilar acaba
<sg|> acaba sadece o sekilde isletim sistemininimi 64-bit aciyorsun
<sg|> 64bit kernel le default acmiyor yane neden olabilir
<sg|> arkadaslar processes lere de program demek mumkunmu ?
<erkan^> hey peterloorke
<Kartagis> sg| hayır değil, onlara işlem diyebilirsin
<varadero> :) 8 saat geç yazmışsın adama cevap :)
<masterblaster> geç olsun güç olmasın
<varadero> he
<Kartagis> gece 3'te uyuyordum ben
<varadero> akşam r420r a ayar veriyordum :) şarjı bitti laptop in hevesim kursağımda kaldı
<varadero> asdlkjfdfs
<masterblaster> ayrı tornvidayla ver üstad hem şarjı da bitmez :)
<varadero> gelir akşama yine biraz daha bozayım onu
<masterblaster> tilki misali hepimiz dönüp dolaşıp gelmiyormuyuz :)
<varadero> digitaloktay
<Kartagis> varadero benim sorunumu hatırlıyor musun?
<Kartagis> geçen gün sormuştum
<varadero> yok malesef
<varadero> hatırlayamadım
<Kartagis> peki o zaman
<varadero> ne olduki ?
<Kartagis> cevap verebilecek birisi olur mu biliyor musun diye soracaktım
<varadero> soruyu tekrar etmedinki hatırlamıyorum diyince sustun :)
<Kartagis> arkadaşlar benim bir sorunum var, masaüstü bilgisayarımda sayısal tuş takımı çalışmıyor, NumLock açık
<Kartagis> bilen eden var mıdır?
<varadero> he evet
<varadero> hatırladım şimdi
<varadero> ras0ir i denk getirmeye çalışıcaktık
<varadero> bu ara farklı user denemişmiydin
<varadero> ?
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> onu bir deneyeyim akşama
<varadero> dene mutlaka
<varadero> sorunun yerini tesbitte çok önemli
<Kartagis> eğer onda oluyorsa nerededir?
<Kartagis> xorg.conf yok onu baştan söyleyeyim
<varadero> başka user sorun yok > kişisel ayarlarda hatayı düzeltmek için kurcalanacak şey home dizininde , , ,  düzelmedi ? sistem geneli etc gibi dizinlere  bakıcaz
<varadero> hald yada policiykit
<varadero> başka şeyden çıkmaz
<varadero> home da deilse
<masterblaster> varadero mint'in debian sürümünü usb le netbook  a kurmak istiyorum yanlız usb'ye dd komutu ile yazdırdım olmadı usb disk creator da işe yaramıyor önerebileceğin başka bir yol var mı?
<Kartagis> masterblaster yanlız değil yalnız
<masterblaster> insanın dolma gibi parmakları olunca klavye ne yapsın :)
<masterblaster> yazım klavuzu imla filan hak getire arada böyle kazalar oluyor
<masterblaster> ALLAH UÇAK KAZASI VERMESİN
<varadero> masterblaster neden usb creator yaramasınki
<varadero> başka bişi olmasın yanlış download fln ?
<masterblaster> yok üstadım usb disk creator ubuntu-kubuntu isoları haricindek isoları görmüyor
<varadero> görür yahu
<varadero> FreeBSD bile yazıyorum onla ben
<masterblaster> md5 doğrulamasını yaptım
<masterblaster> normal arayüzden mi yapyorsun terminalden mi?
<varadero> usb-creator-gtk
<masterblaster> evet geçen söylediğinde kubuntu 64 bit e paket yöneticisinden kurdum
<masterblaster> onda olmadı ubuntu 10.10 üzerine de kurdum
<masterblaster> onda da ubuntu hariç hiçbir iso dosyaını görmüyor
<varadero> görmesi lazım ben her şeyi yazdırıyorum
<varadero> sorunda yaşamıyorum
<masterblaster> admına göre muamele yapıyor o zaman bu program
<varadero> iso image seçecek yer var
<varadero> seçiyon küt atıyo içine
<varadero> zaten txt bile görür neyi tiklarsan o hatta
<masterblaster> malesef
<masterblaster> elimde bi dünya iso var
<varadero> unetbootin le karıştırıyor olma ?
<masterblaster> ubuntu-kubuntu hariç yemiyor
<masterblaster> hayır
<varadero> usb creator ubuntu fln ayırt etmez
<masterblaster> çekirgeyiz ama o kadar da değil
<varadero> şimdi linux a geçemem
<varadero> yoksa kontrol ederdim
<masterblaster> eyvallah
<varadero> sanallaştırma projesi bitsin
<varadero> aşağıya bir Ubuntu makina kurucam
<varadero> ondan kullanıcam bu tür şeyleri :)
<masterblaster> sağ ol kolay gelsin
<zfmf> selam ahali
<varadero> selam zfmf
<varadero> solaris geri hortlicak galiba
<zfmf> yok ya hortlamasin :D
<zfmf> rahattir o yerinde
<varadero> oracle acaip solaris satmaya başladı
<varadero> yeni ürünler çıkarıyor paso
<varadero> tek eksiği disk ti , onuda zfs le çözdü
<varadero> üstüne de bundle paketler çıkardı
<varadero> oracle exadata gibi
<varadero> 2012 de buraya bile solaris gelme ihtimali var
<varadero> çok yüksek ihtimal deil ama var
<zfmf> solaris hic kullanmadim , ne özelligi var digerlerine göre?
<varadero> hiç bi özelliği yok :)
<varadero> ne gibi ne özelliği var ?
<varadero> unix lerin hepsi aynı , birisi bişiyi daha iyi yapıyor birisi daha kötü
<varadero> amacına göre daha iyisi çıkıyor
<varadero> ama her türlü en kötüsü HP-UX
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> oz6aman salla gitsin muaha:D
<varadero> e adamlar
<varadero> solaris server alınca yöneticez mecbur :) sallayamıcaz
<varadero> kök dizinim doldu ühühü
<varadero> /dev/ad14s1a           496M    489M    -33M   107%    /
<varadero> kernel i küçülteyim biraz bari
<varadero> oeh :) sağlam küçültmüşüm
<zfmf> nasi kücültüyon
<varadero> gereksiz şeyleri çıkartıyorum içinden
<varadero> yeniden compile sonra
<varadero> hiç kasmadan 2 dk da modul bırakmamışım akjhasda
<varadero> gençken çok kasardim kernel küçültmeye
<varadero> /dev/ad14s1a           496M    331M    125M    73%    /
<Kartagis> ben çekirdek derlerken mutlaka bir şeyler unuturdum patlardı :D
<Kartagis> örneğin sata sürücüsünü
<varadero> bir kaç sene oluyor öyle :)
<oktay-ibm> olabilir
<miro_> selamla
<miro_> r
<miro_> grub u yeniden install ettim
<miro_> şimdi ubuntuya girmeye çalıştığımda
<miro_> bilgisayar reboot ediyor
<sg|> slm herkeze
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-19
<papasyu> arkadaşlar serverlarda bi acaiplik var mı
<zfmf> selam millet
<Kartagis> selam sana antonius
<varadero> slm
<digitaloktay> :-* varadero
<lahmacun> jobs
<lahmacun> ww
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-20
<varadero> günaydın
<zfmf> selam ahali
<varadero> selam zfmf
<zfmf> facebook emaiil servisini baslatmis
<zfmf> opera cöküyo ama neeese :D bir seferlik affedeyim muahaha
<datalay> hayirli mesailer kardeslerim
<sg|> herkeze selam
<varadero> sanda sg|
<gezegenci> selam herkese
<gezegenci> mbr 'yi nasıl düzeltebilirm acep ?
<gezegenci> cd sürücüsü yok
<gezegenci> xp var
<sudelarus> fixboot /mbr miydi
<sudelarus> fdisk /mbr miydi
<sudelarus> google dostun
<sg|> fdisk
<sg|> fdisk /mbr
<sg|> olmasilazim
<gezegenci> nereye yazcam onu ?
<gezegenci> sg|:
<gezegenci> ?
<sudelarus> bi kenara yaz
<sg|> guvenli mod da acman lazim windows u
<sudelarus> kalem kagit varsa
<sg|> command promt da yane
<sg|> daha sonra yapmalisin
<sudelarus> start-calistir-cmd
<sg|> ama yeni windows lari bilmiyorum
<sudelarus> fdisk /mbr
<sudelarus> google e bakmadinmi gezegenci
<gezegenci> 3g 'den giriyorum
<gezegenci> kota mota kalamdı
<gezegenci> bide yavaş..
<sudelarus> allah belani versin
<gezegenci> doğru dürüst bişey de bulamadım
<sudelarus> a.k. öküzü
<varadero> fixboot ve fixmbr
<sg|> ahhaha
<wingless> yardım güzel bişey ama windows sorusunun ne işi var burada?
<varadero> neden olmasin
<inan> sa iyi akşamlar herkese
<sg|> sizede as iyi aksamla
<inan> knight benzeri bir oyun var mı linux da sorunsuz çalışan bilginiz var mı
<wingless> genelde wow ve eve gibi oyunlara wine desteği iyi oluyor
<wingless> http://appdb.winehq.org/votestats.php
<ubuntu-tr> Title: WineHQ - Vote Stats - Top 25 Applications (at appdb.winehq.org)
<inan> ben bir kaç oyunu denedim ama wine ile çalışmadı
<wingless> yüklemeden önce appdb'den bak, iyi çalışıyor mu diye
<inan> teşekkürler
<wingless> önemli değil
<wingless> ha bir de playonlinux var, normalde wine ile çalışmayan şeyleri çalışır hale getirebiliyor bi şekilde
<wingless> yükleyeceğin oyun playonlinux'te destekleniyorsa deneyebilirsin
<inan> onda da bakmıştım çalışmamıştı,
<wingless> bilemiyorum valla o zaman
<inan> metin 2 oynuyordum bir ara tekrar oynayayım dedim oyunaçılışta torrent ile patch yapıyor, o noktaahata vermeden tıkanıp kalıyor oyun
<wingless> kongregate dışında oyun oynamıyorum artık :)
<inan> önerdiğiniz güzel bir oyun var mı arada mola veresi geliyor insanın iki de bir windows a geçmek zor geliyor
<peterloorke> inan: www.quakelive.com
<inan> peterloorke: teşekkürler
<inan> metin2 nin İngilizce ve Almanca olanları çalışıyormuş :S
<gsezen> selam
<ZippiDi> selam
<um> merhabalar, firefoxda bir dosyayı indirirken wget ile indirmesini söyledim,konsoldan indirmenin durumunu nasıl görebilirim?
<suigeneris> yüzdesini mi?
<suigeneris> göremezsin
<um> indirilmekte olan dosyaları bana listelemektemi? --help ile baktım ama listeleme seçeneği göremedim...muhtemelen yoktur
<erkan^> thank you ubuntu-tr for launchpad (-:
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-21
<sg|> selam
<sg|> kurulu olan paketleri ana halleriyle nasil goruntulerim
<sg|> terminal de ?
<sg|> mesela bir programi kaldiricam apt-get remove ile
<sg|> ama kaldirirken onunla ilgili  diger paketleri dosyalarida silsin istiyorum
<sg|> nasil yapailirim ?
<Blaguvest> purge  sanirim
<Blaguvest> sg|,  apt-get --purge remove paketadi
<sg|> bazi paketlerin yaninda Blaguvest deinstall yaziyor
<sg|> o ne demek
<sg|> apt-get clean
<sg|> pardon
<sg|> mesela makinede sadece rootun processlerini restart atmak istiyorum
<sg|> user larda calisan processlerin kesilmesini istemiyorum
<Blaguvest> kaldirmak istedin paketen artik birakmiyor
<sg|> nasil yapabilirim onu ?
<sg|> Blaguvest: bu deinstall ne peki bazi paketlerin yaninda yaziyor
<Blaguvest> merhabalar kendime depo server nasil kurabilirim?
<Blaguvest> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto
<Blaguvest> bu adreste anlatilmis sanirim ama ingilizce sorunum var turkce kaynak bulabilirmiyim ?
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Debian Repository HOWTO (Obsolete Documentation) (at www.debian.org)
<varadero> bulabilirsin
<Blaguvest> ?
<varadero> ararsan bulabilirsin :) var ben görmüştüm
<varadero> ama nerde hatırlamıyorum
<Blaguvest> oki tsk
<inan> sa tünaydın herkese
<inan> crossover kullana var mı
<yerli> merhaba
<yerli> ubuntu 10 açılışı ile ilgili yardım alabilirmiyim ?
<yerli> ubuntu 10 kurdum sorunsuz bir şekilde güncellemeleri yaptı sonra yeniden başlattı.
<yerli> ama açılıştı login ve password istedi girdim ama dos ekranında kaldı
<yerli> bir daha açılmadı
<Blaguvest> acilista login ve pass girerken  alt tarafta xterm secili olmadini bir kontrol et
<yerli> login ve pass istediği ekrasn dos eskranı
<varadero> dos ekrani deil o shell
<varadero> dos ekraninda açıldıysa harbiden bayağı kurcalamışsın demektir ubuntuyu
<yerli> dostum her neyse dos yada shell o kadar çok teknik bilgim yok
<varadero> dmesg | more
<varadero> de bak nerede nie hata vermiş
<Yahuda> Selamlar.
<varadero> slm
<Yahuda> Ya, arkadasım yeni Ubuntu'ya geçti.
<Yahuda> Netbook'unda 3g kullanamıyor.
<Yahuda> Forumda bir yazıyı takip etti.
<Yahuda> Ancak bir basamakta hata çıkıyor.
<varadero> hata ne
<Yahuda> o arkadaş bizzat benim şu an
<Yahuda> ubuntu forumda adım adım anlatılmış bir yöntem var
<Yahuda> adımlardan birinde
<Yahuda> ki komut şudur
<Yahuda> "/lib/udev/gobi_loader /dev/ttyUSB0 /lib/firmware/gobi"
<Yahuda> bunu yaptığımda terminal kilitleniyordu
<Yahuda> bir sonraki komutu girdigimde
<Yahuda> "sudo pkill -SIGHUP modem-manager
<Yahuda> komutunu girdigimde
<Yahuda> önceki komutu tekrar yazdığımda
<Yahuda>  /lib li olan
<Yahuda> verdiği hata :
<Yahuda> failed to open serial device : device or resource busy
<varadero> dev ttyUSB0 da deildir modemin de ondan
<varadero> dmesg | more de modemin nerde ona bak
<varadero> adamin modemi usb ye takılı seninki deil
<slarikan> bende hep ttyUSB2 de çıkıyodu
<Yahuda> yok bu dahili 3g modemin kurulumu zaten
<Yahuda> lsusbde de hewlwtt packard diye çıkıyor modem
<Yahuda> oradaki yönergelerdeki aynı seri numarası ile
<slarikan> adam gitti yahu
<Yahuda> evet farkettim
<slarikan> Yahuda: yardım almayamı geldin derdini anlatmayamı ?
<Yahuda> nasıl yani
<slarikan> [14:57] <varadero> dmesg | more de modemin nerde ona bak
<slarikan> bunu yaptınmı ?
<Yahuda> onu yazdım şu an çıkan listeyi taramaktayım.
<Yahuda> dmesg | grep ttyUSB yazdım
<Yahuda> sub 1-6: qualcomm usb modem converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<slarikan> 1 iki diye devam et modemini görebilecenmi
<slarikan> yokmu yoksa 1 veya 2
<Yahuda> 0-9 arasını tek tek denedim
<Yahuda> qualcomm markalı bu modemi
<Yahuda> sadece 0 da görebiliyorum.
<slarikan> o zaman 0 dadır
<Yahuda> peki diğer komutla ilgili sıkıntının kaynağı ne olabilir o zaman
<varadero> Yahuda > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330488&page=2
<varadero> buur
<ubuntu-tr> Title: [ubuntu] Qualcomm HS-USB-9212 in Acer Aspire One--No connection - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<varadero> google a modemi ve ubuntu yazınca ilk çıkan yer
<Yahuda> bir bakayım
<Yahuda> burada ne yapmam gerektiğini pek algılayamadım.
<Yahuda> yalnız şunu söyleyebilirim, sen çıkmadan önce ttyUSB0 a bağlı değil modemin demiştin ama modemin 0 da olduğunu tespit ettim. sorun başka nereden kaynaklanıyor olabilir
<varadero> en son gönderdiğim link te
<varadero> adım adım tarif edyiyor
<Yahuda> jamere diye bir adamın anlattıkları degil mi
<Yahuda> dogru sayfadayım.
<varadero> evet
<Yahuda> güzel ama benim bilgisayarımda sadece ubuntu kurulu.
<Yahuda> yani windowsa bootlayıp
<varadero> buda ubuntu zaten
<Yahuda> modeme firmware yuklenmesini sağlama şansım yok
<Yahuda> adımları okursan
<Yahuda> en başta boot to windows to load firmware diyor.
<Yahuda> şimdi arkadaş söyledi
<Yahuda> 10.04 ün kerneli
<Yahuda> gobi_loader ı bloke ediyormuş.
<Yahuda> kernel mi düşüreyim
<varadero> google dan arasan biraz ? bizde google dan arıyoruz sonuçta
<varadero> kesin çalışıyordur
<Yahuda> google dan çok aradım zaten
<Yahuda> çıkan sonuçlar bende çalışmadığı için bilen birinden canlı yardım almaya çalışıyorum :(
<varadero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576251
<ubuntu-tr> Title: [SOLVED] Qualcomm Gobi 2000 hs-usb, UMTS on a T510 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<varadero> burda da aynısı wine la tarif etmiş
<Yahuda> Tamam, bakıyorum.
<varadero> musiki dinlim bari
<Blaguvest> terminalde durmadan pass istememesi icin hangi komutu veriyoruz ?
<BrozaC> bir kere verince aynı terminal bir daha istemez zaten
<Blaguvest> bir kac defa ben devamli istememesini istiyorum ?
<BrozaC> yeni terminal açmadıkça istemez
<Blaguvest> oki t$k
<Blaguvest> BrozaC,  kendi ubuntu repo mu napmak icin turkce kaynak biliyormusun ?
<BrozaC> hayır ben ingilizce kaynaktan yaptım
<Blaguvest> himm
<Blaguvest> kaynak paylasabilirmisin ?
<BrozaC> sne mirror
<Blaguvest> su anda diger pc server kurup kendi repo merkezimi kkurmak istiyorum
<BrozaC> yapmak istiyorsun dimi
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> kaç pc için kuracaksın bunu
<BrozaC> ?
<Blaguvest> nette paylastiricam
<BrozaC> internetten gelip senden mi çıkacaklar
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> mirror yani
<Blaguvest> hayir
<Blaguvest> repo
<BrozaC> repo ne yahu yanlışmı anladım
<Blaguvest> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.en.html#id484475
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Debian Repository HOWTO (Obsolete Documentation) (at www.debian.org)
<BrozaC> e cillop gibi döküman işte
<Blaguvest> BrozaC, site ingilizce benim ingilizcem kotu
<Blaguvest> cok zorlaniyorum tr ceviriler yaptimda kafam alak bulak oluyor
<BrozaC> ben türkçe döküman bilmiyorum
<Blaguvest> oki
<BrozaC> ubuntu için google a yazdım kendi sitesinde anlatıyordu
<BrozaC> 10 dakikada kurdum
<Blaguvest> ?
<Blaguvest> yardimci olabilirmisin
<Blaguvest> ?
<BrozaC> ubuntu nun wikisinde var
<Blaguvest> link verebilirmisin
<BrozaC> okadar uzun şeyi anlatamicak kadar yorgunum şu an
<BrozaC> dur bulayım
<Blaguvest> dolastim ama karsilasmadim wikide
<BrozaC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Repositories/Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<BrozaC> buyur
<BrozaC> google a yazınca
<BrozaC>  ilk çıkan yer
<Blaguvest> ok
<erkan^> selam
<BrozaC> selam erkan^
<BrozaC> alles goed ?
<erkan^> selam BrozaC (-:
<erkan^> Prima en met je?
<BrozaC> heil goed
<erkan^> mooi zo :)
<BrozaC> :D
<BrozaC> mooi mooi
<erkan^> (-:
<BrozaC> i realised that
<BrozaC> after afew beers speaking dutch getting easier
<erkan^> very good
<erkan^> miss you the Netherland?
<BrozaC> sometimes
<BrozaC> a visit could be nice
<erkan^> yes
<BrozaC> i have lots  of good friends there
<erkan^> in Friesland ?
<BrozaC> no
<BrozaC> in Bergen Op Zoom
<erkan^> Den Haag?
<erkan^> ok
<BrozaC> also in Den Haag
<erkan^> I am born in Den Haag (-:
<BrozaC> my teacher is still working there
<BrozaC> it has best swimming pool i ever seen in Nederlands
<erkan^> yep
<erkan^> In Turkey have they not clean swimming pool :/
<BrozaC> u r right
<BrozaC> that is one thing i miss about nederland
<erkan^> when i walk outside, there are very much not clean (pis)
<erkan^> Can in Turkey change too , they follow a example in the Netherland? (-:
<BrozaC> try girls they r much cleaner :D
<erkan^> lol
<erkan^> oh ja
<erkan^> ik ben ook lid van de Turkse Ubuntu bij Launchpad geworden (-:
<BrozaC> moi bithces :)
<BrozaC> my dutch is suckss
<erkan^> sucks?
<erkan^> what is that? :/
<BrozaC> bad
<masterblaster> very bad
<BrozaC> indeed :)
<erkan^> ow
<BrozaC> ein yaar nederlands
<BrozaC> not enough if u speak english already
<erkan^> indeed
<BrozaC> first thing
<BrozaC> never ask a dutch if they can speak english
<erkan^> why no ?
<BrozaC> start speaking english directly
<BrozaC> if they dont know  ?
<BrozaC> tell him its shame he is Dutch
<BrozaC> lol
<erkan^> i did too when I speak with Turkish people :p
<erkan^> in English
<erkan^> but sometimes people don't understand that
<erkan^> :p
<BrozaC> when u ask they ask u why dont u speak dutch
<BrozaC> other wise u have the power
<BrozaC> lol
<erkan^> lol
<BrozaC> second thing if u met a racist dutch
<erkan^> very Turkish people think that I am faker, BrozaC  :
<BrozaC> dont tell him u  r Turkish
<erkan^> very ducht know that i am Turkish
<erkan^> dutch people
<BrozaC> i tell them i am not Turkish if they are racest
<BrozaC> i tell them
<erkan^> and did they ask you why cannot you speak turkish ?
<BrozaC> i am not Turkish i am Ottoman  :) they become invissable immidiatly :)
<erkan^> :P
 * erkan^ is a Isparta man
<BrozaC> tested lots of times it works
<erkan^> *an
<BrozaC> they are still afraid of Ottoman
<digitaloktay> hi erkan^
<erkan^> really??????????
<erkan^> hey digitaloktay
<BrozaC> erkan^ for racist people it realy works try it
<kerim_> Kanalda Türkçe Konuşmak yasaklandı mı arkadaşlar ?
<BrozaC> kerim_ erkan^ türkçe bilmiyor
<erkan^> indeed
<erkan^> and do he think that I am faker, BrozaC ?
<erkan^> that i am not really Turkish ? :
<BrozaC> lol no he doesnt think it . yet at least
<BrozaC> whatever
<erkan^> lol
<BrozaC> i l go somewhere else
<BrozaC> i ll be back in a while
<BrozaC> brb
<erkan^> ok
<venedik> arkadaþlar sizce pc kullanýcýsý olarak
<venedik> ubuntumu daha uygun olur pardus mu?
<masterblaster> ikisi de olur
<genctelefon> slm
<ZippiDi> mousetweaks için çeviri yapan var mı aramızda?
<ZippiDi> merhaba...
<erkan^> I have bought a gamescontroller for PC: jWIN Controller, Tekzen in Antalya... that cost 10 TL :D
<erkan^> is very good too
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-22
<sg|> selam
<ZippiDi> wiki.ubuntu-tr adminlerinden kimse var mı? bi sorunum var
<ZippiDi> herkes bilgisayarı açık bırakıp uyuyor galiba (:
<varadero> muhtemel
<ZippiDi> (:
<ZippiDi> wiki.ubuntu.tr deki şablonlar hakkında bilgisi olan var mı?
<ZippiDi> varadero sen ilgileniyor musun hiç? bi problem var da...
<varadero> hiç ilgilenmiyorum wikidir form dur
<ZippiDi> anlıyorum
<ZippiDi> neyse ben sorunumu yazayım da belki okuyup cevap veren çıkar bi ara
<ZippiDi> kod şablonuyla ilgili bi problem var:
<ZippiDi> {{kod|kod hakkında bilgi|komut opsiyon=no}} gibi bir şey yazıldığında şu şekilde hata veriyor: {{{2}}}
<ZippiDi> bu problemin nasıl çözümleneceği hakkında bilgisi lan varsa bana cevap verirse çok mutlu olurum. çok fena kafayı takmış durumdayım....
<ZippiDi> lan yazmışım= olan olacak sabah sabah...
<ZippiDi> = yazınca bu hata oluyor genelde garip bi durum ben anlam veremedim
<ZippiDi> "=" olmadan da o opsiyona istenilen cevap verilemeyecek o yüzden de sıyırmak üzereyim ((:
<ZippiDi> yok mu yardımcı olacak biri?
<wingless> ZippiDi: bi daha yazabilir misin sorunu?
<ZippiDi> peki daha önce yazdıklarımı aynen kopyalıyorum (:
<wingless> farketmez ;p
<ZippiDi> kod şablonuyla ilgili bi problem var: {{kod|kod hakkında bilgi|komut opsiyon=no}} gibi bir şey yazıldığında şu şekilde hata veriyor: {{{2}}}
<wingless> neyle ilgili ki bu?
<ZippiDi> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Kod_Şablonu
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Kod Şablonu - Ubuntu Türkiye Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-tr.net)
<ZippiDi> bi belge hazırlıyorum da bu sorun beni delirtmek üzere...
<wingless> hmm, bilemiyorum, hiç kullanmadım wikiyi
<ZippiDi> anlıyorum...
<ZippiDi> genelde şanssızımdır zaten (:
<wingless> bu olmadan yaz düzeltirsin sonra
<ZippiDi> sanırım en iyisi bu olacak ya da kutu yaparım ne yapayım artık...
<ZippiDi> bitti...
<ZippiDi> şimdilik kutu yaptım hatalı halini de öylece bıraktım (:
<ZippiDi> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Wineasio
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Wineasio - Ubuntu Türkiye Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-tr.net)
<ZippiDi> bi kaç ufak yanlışlığı da düzelttikten sonra finish him (:
<datalay> hayirli mesailer kardeslerim
<canercidam> merhaba, PyQt4 ile ilgili bir sorunum var. lütfen biri yardımcı olabilir mi?
<canercidam> programlama konusunda değil, import sorunu yaşıyorum. PyQt4 modülüm eksik gözüküyor.
<canercidam> pyqt derlerken sorun yaşadım, eski sürüme dönmek istedim. düzelmedi. fikri olan var mı acaba?
<MAthes> merhaba
<MAthes> gsezen
<MAthes> biri konuþabilirmi
<MAthes> crct
<crct> SPEAK!
<MAthes> look
<MAthes> nobody speak
<crct> :(
<MAthes> :(
<MAthes> i'm very unlucky
<MAthes> crct
<MAthes> i decided a thing
<MAthes> i want to learn turkish to you
<MAthes> then we can talk
<MAthes> :D
<MAthes> mr. unaffiliated
<MAthes> :)
<crct> #archlinux.tr
<Blaguvest> MAthes, nereden?
<MAthes> Türkiyeden
<MAthes> sonunda konuþan biri
<MAthes> :D
<Blaguvest> neresinden tr
<crct> :)
<MAthes> Erzincan kanka
<MAthes> sen?
<Blaguvest> valla benimde kafa  bullandi
<masterblaster> #archlinux.tr de kendinize dikkat edin her an kendini bilmez bir op size küfür edebilir
<Blaguvest> ben istanbul
<Blaguvest> yurt disinda yasiyorum
<MAthes> kanka
<MAthes> biþey diyimmi
<MAthes> sabahtan beri beni banlýyorlar burada
<MAthes> englizce konuþ idiyolar
<Blaguvest> himm
<masterblaster> burada değildir
<Blaguvest> bir bilgim yok gecerli bir nedenleri vardir banlamalari icin
<Blaguvest> MAthes, serverden anlarmisin
<MAthes> Evet.
<Blaguvest> ben acemiyim
<Blaguvest> ubuntudan kendime basit bir sistem yaptim
<MAthes> Sen nerdesin þimdi?
<MAthes> önce ubuntu ne demek?
<MAthes> bunu bana söylermisin.
<Blaguvest> :)
<Blaguvest> linux sistemlerinden biri
<MAthes> evet
<Blaguvest> isvec
<MAthes> sistem ne sistemi?
<Blaguvest> ubuntu tabanli
<Blaguvest> repo sistemi yapmak istiyorum
<Blaguvest> kendi depo paketi kurmak istiyorum
<Blaguvest> forum a msj yazdim
<MAthes> kanki ben türkiyenin büyük sunucularýnda görev yaptým
<Blaguvest> guzel bir link vermisler
<MAthes> zurna sohbet muhabbet v.s.
<Blaguvest> ama ingilizce oldu icin zorlaniyorum
<MAthes> kanki
<MAthes> ingilizcem yok benim ama
<Blaguvest> kot bir ingilizcem var
<Blaguvest> kendi depo paket sistemi yapma ile ilgili turkce dokuman bilen arkadaslar varsa paylasirsalar memnun olurum
<MAthes> ircforumlarý bý biliyormusun?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-23
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<BrozaC> Slm
<gsezen> slm
<suigeneris> selam gsezen
<firehawk> slm arkadaşlar
<firehawk> acil yardımınıza ihtiyacım var
<firehawk> ubuntu paketlerini kullanan
<firehawk> linux mint kullanıyorum son güncellemelerden itibaren
<firehawk> bilgisayar kapatma
<firehawk> istemime cevap vermeyince
<firehawk> bilgisayarın kapatma düğmesine basarak kapatıyordum
<firehawk> ancak libre office'le open office'i aynı anda kullanmamdan mı dır bilmem
<masterblaster> konsoldan root olarak halt komutunu ver
<firehawk> evet
<firehawk> yanlız officete yazdıklarım gitti
<masterblaster> kapatma işlemini halledersin
<firehawk> onu nasıl halledecem geri yükleme gibi birşe y ne biliyim bir kurtarma
<masterblaster> onun hakkında bir fikrim yok malesef dostum
<masterblaster> gitti derken nasıl gitti
<firehawk> dosyaya tıklafdığımda kullanıcı dili  formatı iso turkçe  font seç diyor
<masterblaster> dosya m silindi yanlışlıkla
<firehawk> tıklıyorum 5 sayfalık belge 1 sayfa ve bomboş
<masterblaster> silindi deseydin alternatif sunacaktım ama
<masterblaster> bunun hakkında fikrim yok malesef
<firehawk> bak şöyle diyor karakter set diyor
<firehawk> default font
<firehawk> language diyor
<firehawk> seçiyorum her seferinde
<firehawk> hatta parakraf break'e kadar
<firehawk> dosya boş geliyor
<masterblaster> dediğm gibi malesf hiç bu sorunla karşılaşmadım
<masterblaster> amayanlışlıkla dosya silersen
<masterblaster> testdisk adlı program işini görürü
<firehawk> ben şimdi ubuntu live cd'den yazıyorum
<firehawk> size
<firehawk> linux minte yani hard diske kurulu os'a döndüğümde nete giremiyorum
<erkan^> hey masterblaster (-:
<masterblaster> hi erkan^ :)
<erkan^> I have bought a controller by tekzen, masterblaster (-:
<erkan^> nice controller
<masterblaster> controller ?? for what
<erkan^> games
<erkan^> and i have bought Acer laptop too, 699,99 TL (-:
<erkan^> I give my old laptop at my family
<erkan^> she need that
<oktay-ibm> and working ubuntu fine on it ?
<erkan^> very good
<masterblaster> firehawk senin elin çeviriyi baştan yazar arada ctrl+s ye basar
<firehawk> mecbur öyle bir daha da linux kullanınca güncelleştirme yapmaz bu el tu kaka der güncelleştirmeleri
<BrozaC> save etme alışkanlığın yoksa
<masterblaster> güncelleştirme yap
<BrozaC> sanki windowsda başına gelmicek
<masterblaster> ama önemli iki işi aynı anda yapma
<masterblaster> tüm yumurtaları aynı sepete koyma
<BrozaC> koyarsanda sepeti düşürme
<masterblaster> dosyayı yanlışlıkla silseydin kolaydı
<BrozaC> ubuntu kullansaydın böyle olmazdi :)
<firehawk> ya kardeşim windowsta en azından geç açılır kapanır ya da bir virüsle komple kapanırdı
<firehawk> ama çalışan cd ile kurtarırdın şimdi o da yok
<masterblaster> ama on da da kaydetmezsen verilerini silinirdi
<masterblaster> bu farklı bir durum
<firehawk> abi otomatik kaydetme özelliğii açık tuttum ve 5 dk arayla kaydettsin dedim
<firehawk> yani nasıl oldu anlayamadım
<firehawk> şimdi tekrar yazması mı dert dersin arkadaşa yetiştiremediğin için mahcup olmak mı
<masterblaster> malesef olur böle şeyler
<firehawk> resmen şu an çok kötü hissediyorum kendimi
<masterblaster> :(
<firehawk> birde o kadar emek
<firehawk> yaptım desemde karşımdakini buna inandıramamak
<masterblaster> boşuna dememişler
<masterblaster> tecrübe yediğin kazıkların bileşkesidir diye
<firehawk> valla hem bu çeviri işi bana maddi katkısı oluyordu şimdi ondanda olduk
<firehawk> arkadaşım tezimde yardımcı ol demişti
<firehawk> sana ücreti neyse veririz
<BrozaC> maddi işini mint de neden yaoıyorsan
<firehawk> neyse gitti
<firehawk> ya mint daha hafifti ubuntu biraaz çalıştığında ısınmaya başlıyor pil çabuk bitiyordu
<BrozaC> kubuntu olmasın
<firehawk> hattta arkadaşlar win 7 kullan boşver dediydi ben linuxla iim virüs filan yok diyordum epeyde götürmüştü beni
<firehawk> yok yav bildiğin gnome
<firehawk> ubuntunun gnome versiyonu
<BrozaC> bende windows var anti virus de yok virus de yok
<BrozaC> kendi kendine kapanmada yok
<firehawk> ya linuxlar aslında ii çalışıyor tek sorun laptoplarda güç tüketimi ve fanın hızlı çalışıp ısınması
<firehawk> aksi takdirde windowstan günlük işlerini halletmede pek bir sorun yaşamazsın
<firehawk> eğer güncellemeleri hatalı indirdin ya da yarıda kesmediysen
<erkan^> BrozaC,
<erkan^> is in Turkey problem a job ?
<erkan^> someone told me that in Turkey is poor countrie
<plusnettr> selam
<plusnettr> selam
<plusnettr> yaşayan var mı ? :)
<erkan^> EUH
<feru> sanırım yok
<erkan^> my internet connect doesn't work )-:
<erkan^> Priovider: Türk Telecom
<erkan^> (-:
<plusnettr> :)
<feru> türk telekom isnt türk
<feru> :)
<plusnettr> arap
<plusnettr> :)
<erkan^> ow really?
<feru> yes really
<plusnettr> arabic
<feru> lunan
<feru> lubnan
<feru> is itfunny
<erkan^> how know you that, plusnettr ?
<erkan^> and feru
<plusnettr> what
<feru> read newspaper
<feru> watch news
<plusnettr> arkadaşta Türk ismi yazıyorda
<plusnettr> kendisi ingiliz mi acaba
<feru> see turkey
<feru> değil
<feru> ama türkçe bilmiyor
<plusnettr> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/topic,24979.0.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu 11.04 Kurulumda Hata (at forum.ubuntu-tr.net)
<plusnettr> yaşayanlardan fikri olan varmı çözümü için
<erkan^> nisan 2011
<erkan^> (-:
<plusnettr> :)
<plusnettr> yok ben alfa seviyorum :)
<feru> yorum yok
<erkan^>  alfa ?
<erkan^> I have bought a laptop by hibrit. i am so happy that is very good
<erkan^> and not expieve too
<plusnettr> development branch releases
<erkan^> Acer TravelMate 5335 without windows , cost 699 TL, plusnettr
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> that is good laptop too
<plusnettr> şaka falan mı bu :)
<masterblaster> nedir şaka olan
<erkan^> ?
<erkan^> :/
<erkan^> peterloorke, : http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/avs/avatar_4808.png is very nice !!!
<plusnettr> forumdan cevabı bekleyim en iyisi
<plusnettr> yardım kanalına girmek hata :)
<masterblaster> neden
<masterblaster> arada muhabbet ettik işte kötü mü
<masterblaster> gitti
<peterloorke> erkan^: ?
<peterloorke> oh, i see, you were trying to mention plusnettr i guess
<erkan^> sorry
<erkan^> yes i mean peterloorke
<erkan^> plusnettr
<erkan^> this avater I like very much
<peterloorke> np
<erkan^> (-: i go play a games now, latersss
<Fatih_M> iyi geceler, bir mp3 dosyasından istediğim bir aralığı makaslamak için program arıyorum önerisi olan var mı?
<suigeneris> audacity
<phpci> s.a
<phpci> ubuntu netbook kurdum ama skype'da mic sorunum var. internette çözüm aradım ama sağlıklı bişey bulamadım bana bu kanuda yardım edebilecek var mı?
<phpci> ubuntu netbook kurdum ama skype'da mic sorunum var. internette çözüm aradım ama sağlıklı bişey bulamadım bana bu kanuda yardım edebilecek var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-16
<genc> slm
<Kartagis> selam genc
<genc> a.s
<genc> aspell-tr betiğini kullanan varmı
<varadero> slm
<baybora_> hayırlı geceler
<baybora_> arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-17
<varadero> slm
<risperdal> merhaba arkadaşlar bir sorum olacak awn kullanan varsa?
<kaans> selam
<kaans> yurdum insaný
<gokko> simdi bu ubuntu cok reroro diyolar
<gokko> ne diyosunuz bu konuda?
<gokko> pii evey fIrom kompiterler sizi
<Nuri> selam arkadaşlar online izleyebileceğim videoları nasıl indirebilirim :/
<gokko> sen kuzen misin benim?
<gokko> az once gelip ayni soruyu sordu
<gokko> 1-2 haftadir linux kullaniyo
<gokko> allah askina selcuk senmisin?
<varadero> selcuk deil Nuri
<gokko> Yok birden acayip oldum adam 2 dakka once sordu ayni soruyu
<varadero> dejavu
<gokko> evet
<gokko> onun gibi bisey oldu
<gokko> Nuri, bu arada
<gokko> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/get-flash-videos-a-command-line-program-to-download-flash-videos.html
<gokko> buna bir bak
<Nuri> SeLam
<gokko> Selam Nuri
<gokko> kuzene sordum sen degilmissin
<Nuri> :)
<Nuri> teşekkürler
<gokko> rica ederim. aldinmi linki?
<Nuri> evet
<Kartagis> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<gokko> hayirli olsun o vakit. iyi gunlerd ekullan
<gokko> bakiniz yan masadan birsey geldi
<Nuri> :)
<Nuri> bir de irc için iyi bir client öneriniz var mı?
<gokko> xchat iyidir yav.
<gokko> eski toprak
<Nuri> :)
<Kartagis> kvirc
<Kartagis> FTO kök dizininde açtığım dizini göremiyorum. nedendir?
<neuro-sys> selam
<neuro-sys> repoda Tor project icin paket var mi?
<neuro-sys> varmis tamam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-18
<varadero> günaydın
<varadero> günaydın
<varadero> günaydın
<ekolojik> slarikan:  selam ubnutuda blurtooth gps cihazı kullanmışmıydın
<slarikan> hayır
<ekolojik> hmm ben bşkasıyla konuştum demek
<slarikan> yada hatırlamıyorum
<ekolojik> eyvallah
<Nuri> Selam
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-19
<Gamblerz> i am yasin
<Gamblerz> hi friendz
<Gamblerz> hahaha
<Nuri> :)
<Gamblerz> how are u bro
<Gamblerz> qkbqjhw
<Gamblerz> oha be bilader
<Gamblerz> 25000 kanal regli
<Gamblerz> ben az bile sölemiþim list çektim yine
<Nuri> hı hı
<gsezen> slm
<genc> slm
<Nuri> arkadaşlar ubuntu kururken fat32 olarak bir disk daha oluşturmuştum windows için peki ubuntu ile şuan ona erişebilir miyim?
<varadero> evet
<Nuri> peki bunu nasıl yapabileceğim konusunda bilgi verebilir misiniz :/
<gsezen> slm
<Nuri> selam gsezen
<gsezen> Bu gün şunu gördüm! Şirkete ups için bakıma gelen bir arkadaş daha önce bir çok kez yaptığı rutin bir bakım işi için, ups cihazını açıp içinden bir kabloyu yerinden çıkardı. Bu işlem aküleri test etmek için yapılıyormuş. Aksilik bu ya kabloyu çekince tüm sistem sustu...
<gsezen> Bu tür işlemler asla ve asla çalışma saatleri içinde yapılmamalı!
<gsezen> Sorumluluk bende olmadığı için benim açımdan bir sorun yoktu gerçi.
<Nuri> fat32 olarak biçimlendirilmiş diske ubuntu ile nasıl ulaşabilirim :/
<gsezen> Bağladığında görebilmen lazım
<gsezen> normal olarak
<Nuri> anlatamadım sanırım :/
<Nuri> nerden görebileceğimi bilmiyorum :(
<gsezen> hangi sürüm yüklü ?
<Nuri> 11.10
<gsezen> ev klasörü simgesi olacak
<gsezen> ona girdiğinde
<Nuri> evet
<gsezen> bilgisayardaki diskleri görürsün
<gsezen> sol tarafta
<gsezen> Aygıtlar yazar
<gsezen> en üstte
<gsezen> orada görünüyor mu öncelikle
<Nuri> Sistem ayrıldı
<gsezen> Altında da bilgisayar yazar
<Nuri> ve ubuntu için ayırdığım
<Nuri> kısım var
<Nuri> evet
<gsezen> zaten disk ikonlarından anlarsın
<gsezen> eğer burada göremiyorsan
<Nuri> ondan sonra başlangıç masaüstü diye gidiyor :/
<gsezen> en üstte ubuntu ikonu olan bir kutucuk vardır
<gsezen> Hızlı menü
<Nuri> evet
<gsezen> Orada Disk Aracı yaz
<gsezen> Depolama aygıtlarını göreceksin
<Nuri> gördüm
<gsezen> Eğer diskin çalışıyorsa orada görürsün
<Nuri> 107gb fat evet
<Nuri> çalışıyor sanırım
<gsezen> diskin üzerine tıklarsın
<gsezen> bölümlemeler varsa görürsün zaten
<gsezen> Birimi bağla / Birimin bağını kaldır diye bir şey vardır
<gsezen> Birimi bağla dersen diski mount etmiş olursun.
<gsezen> İçine girip dosyalarına erişebilirsin
<Nuri> bağlama noktası tıklayarak giriyorum diske değil mi
<gsezen> evet ama yanlış bir şeyler yapma
<Nuri> :)
<Nuri> teşekkürler
<Nuri> peki gnome masaüstüne ceviremez miyim
<gsezen> eskisine mi ?
<Nuri> evet
<gsezen> dönmek istiyorsun
<Nuri> sanırım gnome zaten yüklü
<Nuri> ama nerden
<Nuri> değiştirme işlemini yapacağımı bilmiyorum
<Nuri> yani kurulum sırasında yüklendiğini düşünüyorum
<gsezen> Ben hiç yapmadım yani eskiye dönme gibi bir isteğim olmadı
<Nuri> hmmm :/
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-20
<hakan> selamlar arkadaşlar ubuntuda ekranda dokunmatik olarak kullanabilmek için nasıl bir program kullanıyoruz böyle bir program varmı yardımcı olurmusunuz
<etsw> ben duymadim oyle bir sey valla, zaten o teknolojiye gelemedim :D
<hakan> etsw: :)
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-21
<yalin> macromedia dreamweaver tarzi bir program var mi ubuntuda
<mutlu> merhaba
<mutlu> dd komutu ile usbye iso yazdıracağım. Misal sdb değilde usbdeki disk bölümü olan sdb2 bölümünü versem. Usbdeki diğer bölümler silinmez değil mi?
<MetinNn> Merhaba, static ip atama hakkında bilgilendirebilecek biri var mı ?
<mete_cetin> Slm millet. Google music  servisi kullanan var mı?
<etsw> amerika'ya acik sadece
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-22
<erkan> selam
<benn> selam
<benn> selamm
<benn> kimse yokmu
<YavuzKilic> slm
<etsw> as
<Genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-14
<ogny> ElixirVitae: Kartagis Aranel selamlar
<Kartagis> selam
<ogny> windowzda misin abi
<Kartagis> agzini hayra ac
<ogny> :)
<ogny> hallettim
<hanzala> ana yanlış kanala gelmışım yaw
<hanzala> sıe ıyı gunler
<ogny> dsfasfas
<ogny> grsrz
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-15
<Kartagis> ogny: sed ile belirli bir sütundaki değerleri değiştirebilir miyim, biliyor musun?
<ogny> belli bir sutun icindeki degerler...
<ogny> vim'le yapsan
<ogny> veya openoffice'le
<Kartagis> yapamiyormusum
<ogny> o zaman
<Kartagis> awk ile yapmam gerekiyormus
<ogny> awk'yla sutunu alir
<ogny> ordan sed'le yaparsin
<Kartagis> bu adamlar dalga geciyor herhalde
<Kartagis> akillari baslarina gelmedi
<Kartagis> yok'un sunucusunun sifresi 123456 imis
<ogny> f:LD:DADFASFasdf
<ogny> gordum ya
<ogny> gastede
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<command> as
<ogny> a.s dost
<ogny> iyi la ogrfen/c
<ogny> parodn
<genc> slm
<sebo28> as
<etsw> as
<sebo28> genc:  ne haber
<sebo28> #blender-tr  kanalına da beklerim
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-16
<etsw> bu jsf ne sikten bi seymis ya
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-17
<fnoyanisi> http://alkislarlayasiyorum.com/icerik/101086/fikrasina-gulunmeyen-adam-murat-ozari
<fnoyanisi> gülün biraz
<solid1> Selamlar
<ElixirVitae> ...
<ElixirVitae> Selam deyüp kaçmalar...
<genc> slm
<ElixirVitae> as, genc.
<sebo28> as genc telefon
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-18
<fnoyanisi> selam
<ogny> selamlar
<fnoyanisi> kernel 2.3.0-36 çıkmış
<fnoyanisi> güncelledi meret hemen
<fnoyanisi> pardon 3.2 olacaktı :)
<ogny> :D
<ogny> fnoyanisi: bi uname -a yapistirsana
<ogny> pardon
<ogny> fnoyanisi: bi uname -r
<fnoyanisi> 3.2.36 generig
<fnoyanisi> generic
<fnoyanisi> demin güncelledi
<ogny> 3.5.0-17-generic
<ogny> :D
<ogny> fnoyanisi: senin surum kac abi
<ogny> 09.04 mu
<fnoyanisi> 12.04
<ogny> :)
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> LTS kurdum öle gidiyom
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<ogny> :)
<ogny> a.s ElixirVitae
<ogny> fnoyanisi: baya geriden gidiyon ama
<ElixirVitae> >3.2.0-35-genericpae
<fnoyanisi> edge user olmim diyorum
<fnoyanisi> fedorayı ondan sildim ;)
<ElixirVitae> Fedora 18 deneyen var mı?
<fnoyanisi> fedorayı bir sefer kurdum, sanırım 16 idi
<fnoyanisi> sildim hemen :)
<ogny> ben de kurdum
<ogny> 15 veya 16
<ogny> sistem coktu
<ogny> release notes'ta bug'i belirtmislerdi
<ogny> bi daha kurmadim
<fnoyanisi> fedora zaten bir nevi ön release olduğu için
<fnoyanisi> kelle koltuk altında kuracan
<fnoyanisi> server olur mu bilmem :)
<ogny> abi masaustu de olmuyor ki
<ogny> app destegi dokuluyordu
<ogny> ben i3wm kullaniyorum
<ogny> en iyisi
<ogny> denemelik sanal makinaya kurucan
<ogny> :)
<fnoyanisi> linux için sağlam bi dağıtım, aket desteği de olsun
<fnoyanisi> denemek yorucu geliyor
<fnoyanisi> bir sfer kurup kullanacan
<fnoyanisi> :)
<ogny> fedora mi?
<fnoyanisi> kesinlikle değil :)
<fnoyanisi> ben ubuntu kurdum, memnunum
<ogny> fnoyanisi: anladim demek istedigini
<ogny> ben de mint'i sevdim, upgrade'i  yok ama fresh install guzel sorun olmuyor
<fnoyanisi> slackware de iyidir bir sefer kurdum mu ama, yazılım desteği kötü
<fnoyanisi> bir de uğraşmaya vaktin varsa
<ogny> fnoyanisi: masaustunde ne kullaniyon
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu
<fnoyanisi> win7 var, işim olmazsa açmıyorum, bir iki aydır 1-2 açmışımdır
<ogny> DE olarak abi
<ogny> masaustu ortami
<fnoyanisi> ama şimdi masaüstümde ne var dersen
<fnoyanisi> mouse, tv kumanadası, iki telefon ve bir iki parça kağıt
<fnoyanisi> :)
<ogny> fnoyanisi: abi
<ogny> :D
<fnoyanisi> unity
<ogny> asfasfsfsf
<ogny> 2 rulo pecete (pr0n_)
<fnoyanisi> kde tercihim değil
<fnoyanisi> ısınamadım
<ogny> unity de cok sicak cunku
<ogny> bence tembellikten
<ogny> hazir geldigi icin
<ogny> kullaniyonuz
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> alışınca fena değil
<ogny> ;D
<ElixirVitae> Dash çok geç açılıyor.
<ElixirVitae> Kısayol tuşuna basıp yazmak istiyorum hemen.
<ogny> dmenu kur hoca
<ElixirVitae> İlk iki üç harfi hep kaçırıyor.
<ogny> suckless-tools - simple commands for minimalistic window managers
<ogny> bu paketi kur
<fnoyanisi> cairo dock kurdum bende
<ogny> peh
<fnoyanisi> temiz temiz gidiyom
<ElixirVitae> classic menu indicator kurdum.
<ElixirVitae> Yalnız şu taskbardaki sırayı değişterememe olayı da çok sıkıcı.
<ogny> :D
<ogny> ElixirVitae: at cope yahu
<ElixirVitae> Atıcam şöyle geniş bir zaman olsa.
<ElixirVitae> Awesoem/i3wm konuştuğumuzdan beri fırsat olmadı bir türlü.
<ogny> ya goren de
<ogny> kernel derliyor
<ogny> program yaziyor sanicak
<ogny> firsat olmamis
<ogny> d:
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<ElixirVitae> Bir sürü bıdısı var, kullanacaksam hepsini öğreneyim istiyorum.
<ogny> :)
<ogny> nazli adamsin vessselam
<fnoyanisi> ElixirVitae : nesi olacak ya, tık tık tıklıyon :)
<ElixirVitae> awesomewm, fnoyanisi
<ElixirVitae> Unity i çözeli çok oldu~
<ogny> fnoyanisi: pek tiklanmiyor wm'lerde usta :)
<fnoyanisi> ben uzun süre slackware de windowmaker kullandım, hızlı, iş de görüyo
<fnoyanisi> ama sıkıyo bi yerden sora
<fnoyanisi> işin güzel tarafı, sıkınca değiştirebiliyon :)
<ogny> e17 stable da cikmis ya
<ogny> onu da oven cok
<ogny> :D
<ogny> parodn
<fnoyanisi> hepsi aynı hepsi aynı
<ogny> http://armuting.blogspot.com/2013/01/bodhi-linux-epey-eglenceli-bir-eleman.html
<ogny> ben i3wm'de gidiyorum epeydir
<ogny> cok da memnunum
<ElixirVitae> e17 denemedim
<ogny> ElixirVitae: tam senin arayisina denk dusmuyor zaten hoca
<Kartagis> sunucum 25. portta telnet kabul etmiyor. n'apabilirim?
<ogny> abi
<ogny> tasak mi gecion
<ogny> ona gore
<ogny> cevapliycam
<ogny> senin sagin solun belli olmaz
<Kartagis> yo tasak gecmiyom
<ogny> abi linux-sunucu listesindeki
<ogny> fix soru
<ogny> ondan dedim
<ogny> ttnet'i ariyosun
<ogny> ip'ni veriyosun
<ogny> actiriyosun
<ogny> bi listeye bak
<Kartagis> ttnet'le hicbir alakam yok
<ogny> hetzner'de mi
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : modemde firewall olmasın
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi: sanmam
<ogny> Kartagis: hetzner'i ara abi
<ogny> ing.ce konusuyolar
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : senin port 25 açık mı :)
<fnoyanisi> bi bak bakalım
<Kartagis> master calisiyor
<fnoyanisi> netstat -nap
<Kartagis> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      18494/master
<fnoyanisi> lokalden telnet yapınca ne oluyo
<fnoyanisi> telnet 127.0.0.1:25
<fnoyanisi> telnet 127.0.0.1 25
<Dursun-Karatas> Sysinfo for 'Arch': Linux 3.6.11-1-ARCH running , CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz at 2400 MHz (6002 bogomips), HD: 62/72GB, RAM: 1404/2010MB, 129 proc's, 33.27min up
<Kartagis> beyler bana debian için pastebin aracı söyleyin
<ElixirVitae> http://paste.debian.net/
<ElixirVitae> Fakat Sync.in ya da piratepad.net daha kullanışlı, Kartagis.
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: cli
<Kartagis> bu iptables kuralları mahvetti beni
<ElixirVitae> （　´_ゝ`)
<ElixirVitae> paste.debian.net de var bir sürü link, cli için kullanacağın scriptler falan.
<ElixirVitae> Baktın mı siteye?
<ElixirVitae> Kartagis: http://paste.debian.net/paste.pl?show_template=clients
<Kartagis> evet
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-19
<banlieue> ya gençler ben bu ppa işini nasıl halledeceğim çözemedim
<banlieue> bir ppa ekliyorum ileride programı silip tekrar kurmak istediğimde sıkıntı çıkarıyor
<banlieue> ppa eklemesem ubuntu'nun repo'su çok geç güncelleniyor
<banlieue> bir sürü programın güncellenmiş versiyonunu kuramıyorum
<banlieue> intel'in driverını güncellemek istedim o da kernel'in eski versiyonunu yüklemeye kalkıyor
<banlieue> offf of
<banlieue> güncellemesem oyunda az fps alıyorum
<banlieue> güncellesem ayrı dert güncellemesem ayrı dert
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXWnMTm7We8
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu phone
<genc> slm
<osman> sa gençler :D
<osman> akademik bilişimde linuxa giriş eğitimindeyiz, bekleriz
<genc> http://ab.org.tr/ab13/
<genc> burasımı
<fnoyanisi> genc : bedava cd de dağıtacanız mı
<fnoyanisi> :)
<genc> ne cd si
<command> selamlar
<genc> as,
<fnoyanisi> pardon osman veriyormuş eğitimi :)
<fnoyanisi> solm
<fnoyanisi> selam
<command> solom
<command> psman kim
<command> osman
<fnoyanisi> o zamanlar sen yoktun
<fnoyanisi> command : <osman> akademik bilişimde linuxa giriş eğitimindeyiz, bekleriz
<fnoyanisi> command : <fnoyanisi> genc : bedava cd de dağıtacanız mı
<command> nerde bu eğitim ?
<command> f0und:
<command> adres karıştı
<command> fnoyanisi:
<fnoyanisi> command : <genc> http://ab.org.tr/ab13/
<command> antalyayı sel vurdu diyolar
<command> riskli iş
<command> :)
<fnoyanisi> bedava cd yoksa gidilmez arkadaş
<genc> cd için okadar yolyapılırmı
<fnoyanisi> nerede olduğuna bağlı :D
<fnoyanisi> evin kampüsün karşısında ise yapılır
<command> ne cd si veriyolar
<fnoyanisi> bari bi dağıtımın cdsini versinler
<fnoyanisi> biraz attraktif olur insanlara
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> hadi iyi günler sizlere
<sebo28> sa
<sebo28> #acemi
<command|NotHere> as sebo28
<command|NotHere> :mücks
<sebo28> mrb hint fakiri
<sebo28> ekolojik:   ne haber
<command> http://88.230.109.3:8001
<command> yayındayız efenim
<Blaguvest> hayirli yayinlar
<Blaguvest> command:
<command> saol Blaguvest
<Blaguvest> istek parca caliyormusun :
<command> elimde varsa sıraya alırım
<sebo28> yamur
<command> yamur ne sebo28
<ekolojik> iyi sebo28 seni sormalı
<ekolojik> yeni gördüm mesajı
<Blaguvest> command:  Classic In The House - Harmony
<command> müzik mi o Blaguvest ?
<command> elimd eyok
<sebo28>  yağmur
<Blaguvest> yep listende varsa
<command> yok maalesef
<Blaguvest> linux ile ilgili haberler canli yayin yapmayi dusunuyormusun
<command> Blaguvest: ben mi ?
<Blaguvest> :)
<Blaguvest> evet
<command> gerenk yok
<command> sıradaki şarkım tüm bekleyenlere
<command> pardus bekleyenlere özellikle
<command> muahehaheameah
<command> Blaguvest: bağlantıyı kısa bi süreline kesecem
<command> bitrate düşürücem
<Blaguvest> yorun deil
<command> devam
<command> açtım hemen
<command> süper hızlıyım
<ekolojik> command: sitenin neden doğru düzgün bi adı yok
<command> ekolojik: site değil bu kendi bilgisayarım
<ekolojik> hmm enteresan
<command> mpd saolsun akar
<ekolojik> söyle bakalım bilgisayarında neler var işimze yarayacak
<genc> mint 14 büyük bir degişiklik varmı
<ekolojik> belki kurcalarız orasını burasını
<command> ekolojik: ne lazım ?
<ekolojik> bişey lazım değil öylesine sorudm
<command> bi sürü program var
<command> videolarım müzkleirm var
<ekolojik> genc ben kullandım 14 ü  pek iyi bişey değil
<command> yaramaz mint
<genc> masa ustü tercihin neydi
<command> debian kurun
<genc> cinnamon mu
<ekolojik> mate seçtim ben
<ekolojik> çok seçenek vardı başım döndü siteye bakarken
<genc> cinnamon deneyen varmı
<ekolojik> mateyi seçtim
<command> kde den şaşmayın
<command> :)
<command> mate denedim berbattı
<command> çöp
<genc> kde düşmanım kullansın
<ekolojik> sebo28:  düşman mı
<ekolojik> kendisi kde aşığı
<genc> kendine eziyet arayan kullanır
<sebo28> genc:  ben düşmanmıyım
<sebo28> he
<sebo28> illaki kde diyorum ben
<genc> öyle azlediyorsan ihtiyar
<genc> ben düşmanıma öneriyorum
<sebo28> genc:  sen ediyorsun ben etmiyom
<Blaguvest> xfce4 kullaniyorum  sizce hangisi normal masaustu  xfce4+mate+kde4+
<sebo28> illaki kde
<genc> cinnamon kullanıyorum 12.10
<genc> ubuntu
<command> kde ve xfce güzel diğerleri yaramaz
<genc> ubuntu üzeri cinnamon tavsiye ederim
<Blaguvest> command:  kde3 yada kde4 arasindaki performans? gorusun nasil
<command> aynı gibi
<sebo28> kde4 daha iyi
<command> akonadi ve nepomuk kapatırsanız dahada hızlı kde4
<Blaguvest> kde3 biraz daha kullanisli gibi geldi bana daha once slackware uzerinde denemistim
<sebo28> kde4 daha iyi
<ekolojik> kde3 bana daha sempatik gelmişti pardusta
<genc> kde 3 tensonra öldü
<sebo28> katılmıyorum
<ekolojik> evet pardus2008de kde3 vardı sonra 2009 ve kde4 geldi bozeuldu
<sebo28> dah iyiye  gidiyor
<genc> cinnamon dene ihtiyar
<sebo28> denedim genc
<genc> dagıtım ubuntu olsun
<sebo28> hiç hoşuma gitmedi
<sebo28> ubuntununki dah berbat
<sebo28> mintin daha iyi
<genc> kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu nebilim ubuntu olmasın
<command> kubuntucular ubuntucular
<genc> nesi berbat
<genc> nesıkıntısı verdi
<sebo28> alışkanlıklar
<genc> yaşlılık
<genc> ihtiyar
<genc> kde bagımlısı olmuşum de
<genc> begenmedim kötü deme
<sebo28> olabilir yaşlanıyoz yapcak bişey yok  sistem böyle
<Blaguvest> genc:  hangi sistemi kullaniyorsun/?
<genc> ubuntu 12.10
<command> gaybuntu varmış
<Blaguvest> command: nice muzik :
<command> müzikten anlayan adam bulmak zor :)
<command> Blaguvest: jamendo üzerinde var bedava indirebiliyosun
<command> gurubun adı psy brazil
<Blaguvest> subdomain aciyim sana :)  adres hosuna giderse   radio.securitytrack.org
<command> gerek yok ya zaten aydı bi yayın yapiyom
<Blaguvest> :-D
<command> Blaguvest: bu site kimin ?
<Blaguvest> benim/
<command> dağıtım mı yapiyon :)
<Blaguvest> kendi capimda birseyler urasiyorum
<command> güğzell
<Blaguvest> 2 version uzerinde yogunlastim sayilir kernel ile repo sorunlarim var
<Blaguvest> 2 sorunu cozdukten sonra dagitim biraz daha iyi olucak
<command> temel dağıtım ne ?
<Blaguvest> ubuntu
<Blaguvest> 12.04
<Blaguvest>  2 sorundan sonra 2 dagitim daha eklemeyi dusunuyorum rpm tabanli ve bsd
<command> gerek yok
<command> bsd ile zor
<command> rpm desen kim uraşacak
<Blaguvest> normal kullanicilara pek fazla ittab etmiyor
<command> daha elit ol arch kullan :)
<Blaguvest> archpwn var
<command> denemedim
<Blaguvest> 2 versionu epey basarili
<command> arch daha esnek olduğu için bu tür şeyleri daha kolay halledersin
<command> makepkg öğren paketleri hazırla archlive ilede live yap :)
<Blaguvest> bir ara arastirmistim biraz larch gibi birsey vardi
<Blaguvest> arch uzerinde pek fazla durmadim sanal pc test amacli kullandim yalnizca
<command> dene beğeneceksin
<command> son 1 yıldır aralıksız kullanıyorum
<Blaguvest> debian dan ayrilamk  biraz zor geliyor :)
<command> debian da güzelde esnek değil dediğim dedik
<command> bende kullandım uzunca bi süre
<sebo28> Sysinfo for 'bose': Linux 3.6.11-1-ARCH running KDE Development Platform 4.9.5, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2140  @ 1.60GHz at 1600 MHz (3227 bogomips), HD: 73/104GB, RAM: 1855/3033MB, 121 proc's, 3.23h up
<command> bak arch linux cu sebo28
<command> çok güzel
<sebo28> pardusdan sonra alıştık giti bile
<Blaguvest> :)
<command> sebo28: boşver pardusu debian oldu o en son sitesinden temel.pdf diye bi belge indirdim içinde synaptik den bahsediyolar
<sebo28> biliyorum
<sebo28> pisi ile ankacılar ilgileniyor ama biyere gitcegini hiç tahmin etmiyorum
<command> hadron yeteri kadar ilerlerse yerli linux camiası için bir atılım olur bence
<sebo28> command:  onasıl bişey denemedim
<command> daha denenecek kıvamda değil
<command> gentoo gibin derliyon bazı şeyleri
<sebo28> paket sistemi
<command> lpms var evet
<Blaguvest> gentoo ile hadron arasinda pek fazla bir fark yok sanirim/? yaniliyorsam hadron yolun basinda sanirim
<command> daha yeni 1 yıl filan oldu
<command> belkide daha fazla
<Blaguvest> gentoo ebuild gibi birseyh kullaniyor hadron lpms
<command> python la sanırsam
<Blaguvest> evet lpms python a ebuild bilmiyorum duydum haberlerde arasinda herhangi bir fark olmadiklarinini gentoo gelistiricilerinden soylenenlere gore gentoo varken tekrardan yazmalarinin amaci nedir gibi seyler
<Blaguvest> baktimda gentoo nun cok guclu gelistirici alt yapisi var
<command> gentoo aşmış ya
<command> bi debian bi gentoo
<command> bu ikisinden haric sosyal sözleşmesi olan dağıtım yok
<ogny> selamlar
<command> as
<sebo28> as
<command> http://imgur.com/8GkxsXw
<ogny> sebo_: hoca
<ogny> pardus'ta misin arch'ta mi?
<sebo_> arch
<sebo_> pardus yok bende
<ogny> yanlis hatirliyorum o zaman
<command> büllük sıkayvolkır
<sebo_> ogny:  neyi
<ogny> en son
<ogny> hatirladigim
<ogny> arch'ta grub sorunu oldu ama
<ogny> sen pardus'la ilgilendigin icin]
<ogny> bir sure kanala gelmedin
<sebo_> pardusu sildim den beri kanalada gelmiyorum
<ogny> :)
<sebo_> pardus pemim aşkımdi ama ilk aşk
<command> perdusu eller aldı diyolar sebo_
<sebo_> hepsi slerikan ve ankacılar yüzünden
<sebo_> he command
<command> kekna linux
<ogny> :)
<sebo_> SolusOS pisiye geçsin onu denicem
<ogny> turkler mi bu solusoscular?
<sebo_> yok
<sebo_> yapancı
<sebo_> polanya
<ogny> sanmam abi
<ogny> bekleme
<ogny> akillari varsa
<sebo_> geççekler
<ogny> giderler deb kullanirlar
<ogny> rpm kullanirlar
<ogny> ekolojik: selam
<ogny> Blaguvest ozcanesen merhaba arkadaslar
<ekolojik> ogny:  a.s.
<ogny> ekolojik: nerelerdesin usta
<Blaguvest> a.s
<ozcanesen> merhaba
<ekolojik> arada dolaiıp geliyorum
<ozcanesen> arkadaşlar akademik bilişim'e katılan var mı aramızda?
<ogny> sanmam :)
<ogny> antalya semalarinda olaydim bircumartesi
<ogny> burda olmazim herhalde
<ogny> :)
<ozcanesen> ben oradayım
<ozcanesen> ama aynı zamanda buradayım
<ogny> ;DD:D:d:D
<ekolojik> elementaryos diye bişey var ubuntu tabanlı
<ogny> helala ozcanesen aga
<ogny> ekolojik: ilk kez duydum vala hoca
<ekolojik> yorumlar iyi yönde,bi denemek lazım
<ozcanesen> ekolojik: ben aylardır kullanıyorum
<ogny> ekolojik: masallah durmak yok nalasilan
<ozcanesen> şu anda da kullanıyorum hatta
<ogny> ozcanesen: oooo nasil peki
<ogny> bi bakayim google'a
<ozcanesen> şöyle diyeyim
<ozcanesen> vala diye bir programlama dili var c# gibi java gibi yazıyorsun
<ozcanesen> ama o ara derleyici ile c ye derleyip onu gcc ile derliyor
<ozcanesen> bu yüzden hem hızlı kod yazılıyor
<ozcanesen> hem de performanslı
<ozcanesen> elementary üzerindeki tüm programlar vala ile geliştirilmiş
<ogny> bu vala
<ogny> java'daki gibi
<ogny> bytecode mu
<ekolojik> evet özellikle düşük konfigirasyonlu pc"ler için tavsiye ediliyor
<ogny> her platformda derleniyor mu
<ozcanesen> hayır
<ozcanesen> vala bir ara derleyici
<ozcanesen> valadan çıkan kod tekrar gcc tarafından derleniyor
<ogny> vay be, bayagi guzel geliyor kulaga
<ekolojik> hatlar karıştı galiba
<ogny> ekolojik: ozcanesen sagolun yeni bir sey ogrendim sayenizde
<ogny> ozcanesen: seminerler nasil geciyor
<ozcanesen> şu an eğitimler var seminerler 3-4 gün sonra
<ekolojik> vakit olsa da bütün dağıtımları denesek
<ogny> :)
<ogny> peh
<ogny> pardon
<ozcanesen> ben özgür yazılım a.ş. kuruculularından hakan uygun'un eğitimine katıldım
<ozcanesen> oldukça verimli geçiyor diyebilirim
<ozcanesen> bugün lkd standı gördüm de o yüzden sordum katılan var mı diye
<ogny> abi katilmayi isterdim de, yemedi be
<ogny> 2 gunlugune gidemem sonucta
<ozcanesen> ben daha öğrenci olduğum için rahatım tabi iş hayatına atılınca hayal olacak bunlar
<ogny> ozcanesen: hakanuygun java mi anlatiyor hoca?
<ozcanesen> hem evet hem hayır java ile kurumsal uygulama geliştirirken kullanılan ek araçları anlatıyor
<ozcanesen> git redmine maven jenkins wiki vs.
<ogny> adam java deyince
<ogny> dili dokuluyor resmen
<ogny> ben de en son
<ogny> ozgur web gunleri'nde dinledim
<ogny> adam fena :)
<ogny> tekir'i gelistiriyor
<ogny> helal olsun
<ozcanesen> harika bir gevezeliği var bilgiye ve deneyime boğdu bizi
<ogny> :D
<ekolojik> demek ki özgür yazlımda para varmış olmasa neden şirket kursun adamlar
<ogny> ohooo
<ogny> is yapan parayi kazanir abi
<ekolojik> ama yol yordam gösteren yok pek
<ogny> cok garip
<ogny> adamlara gidip sor
<ogny> her seyi anlatirlar
<ogny> sormazsan
<ogny> kimse bi sik anlatmiyor
<ogny> boyle de bi durum var
<ekolojik> yakın zaman kadar özgür yazılımdan para kazanılmaz sanıyordum ben
<ozcanesen> anladığım kadarıyla özgür yazılım a.ş. nin işleri iyi gidiyor
<ozcanesen> sigorta şirketleri bankalar falan
<ogny> abi simdi
<ogny> burdan konusmak istemem
<ozcanesen> özgür yazılıma doğru bir geçiş var
<ogny> ama iyi digiyor
<ekolojik> mesela gazete eleman ilanlarında linux bilgisi soran yok
<ogny> ben de disardan izliom
<ogny> ekolojik: yok evet
<ogny> ama mesela
<ekolojik> herkes word,excel vb diyor
<ogny> benim windowzcu arkadaslar va
<ogny> rsen linuxcusun, is bulmakta zorlanmazsin diyolar
<command> forum yokki sağlam takılsak :(
<ogny> ozcanesen: abi
<ogny> topluluk sitelerini takip ediyon mu
<ogny> baya iyidir
<command> kim
<ogny> http://topluluk.ozguryazilim.com.tr/
<ozcanesen> daha önce birkaç kez ziyaret etmiştim topluluk portalını ama içeriği incelemedim
<ekolojik> pyton fena bi başlangıç olmaz heralde
<ogny> usenecek ne var abi
<ogny> pardon
<ozcanesen> aslında evet
<ogny> ekolojik: python koskoca bi dil ya
<ozcanesen> daha doğrusu şöyle diyeyim
<ozcanesen> hakan uygunu dinleyene kadar
<ozcanesen> bu şirketi ciddiye almamıştım pek
<ogny> haha
<ozcanesen> para kazandıklarını da düşünmüyordum :)
<ogny> hakan uygun tek basina yeter be
<ogny> adam hem king
<ogny> hemiyi developer
<ogny> http://www.scribd.com/doc/121266292/Ozgur-Bilginin-Doğası
<ozcanesen> yalnız bugün gözlemlediğim bir durumu paylaşayım
<ozcanesen> insanlar ubuntuya güvenmiyor
<ogny> hadi ya
<ozcanesen> herkes sanal makina üzerinden kullanıyor
<ozcanesen> şaka gibi
<ogny> haha
<ogny> ubuntu aldi yurudu be
<ogny> mobile os da cikardi
<ogny> ben mint kullaniom
<ogny> bu bilg. ubuntu gerci...
<ogny> Host: orkung-K52F-OS: Linux 3.5.0-17-generic/x86_64-Distro: Ubuntu 12.10-CPU: 4 x Intel Core i3 (933.000 MHz)-Processes: 167-Uptime: 36m-Users: 1-Load Average: 0.07-Memory Usage: 936.28MB/1793.40MB (52.21%)-Disk Usage: 101.08GB/183.49GB (55.09%)
<ekolojik> unity soğuttu insanları galiba
<ogny> dogrudur
<ozcanesen> ben buraya gelmeden grub menüsünü bile kapattım
<ozcanesen> windows olmadan yapamıyo demesinler diye
<ogny> ya
<command> syslinux kullanan ?
<ogny> :D
<ogny> grub'i niye kapattin la
<ogny> nasil kapattin daha dogrusu
<ogny> :D
<ogny> windowz kullanmak ayipdegil
<ozcanesen> katı program bağımlılığı olmasa bulundurmam bile
<ozcanesen> grub'u kapatmak da şöyle oldu bekleme süresini 0 sn yaptım
<ogny> :D:D:D:D
<ogny> grub customizer kurdun ha
<ozcanesen> aslında programını aradım bulamadım söylediğin iyi oldu
<ozcanesen> elle yaptım
<ogny> :D
<ozcanesen> /etc/default/grub dosyasından ayarlanıyor
<ogny> bu senin os da
<ogny> debian based'di
<ogny> tanidik geldi de /etc/default/grub :)
<ozcanesen> elementary'i diyorsan direk ubuntu tabanlı zaten
<ozcanesen> ubuntu software center'ı kullanıyor hatta
<ozcanesen> depolar da ortak
<ogny> :)
<ogny> mint gibi
<ogny> ya su cok unlu
<ogny> filmin adi neydi
<ogny> adam ruyasinda
<ogny> kurguluyor gercegi
<ogny> 2011 yapimiydi galib
<ozcanesen> inception?
<ogny> eyv.
<ogny> muziklerini dinlyicem de
<ogny> ekolojik: hocam
<command> güğzel film
<ogny> memuriyet devam di mi
<ogny> sorun yok /
<ogny> ?
<ekolojik> buyur
<ekolojik> hocalık kabiliyetim yok bu arada
<ogny> olsun olsun
<ogny> ekolojik: hocam sen beni cikarttin mi
<ogny> safruhani'ydi nick evvelden
<ekolojik> yoo
<ekolojik> hee
<ogny> :)
<ekolojik> bi zaman sohbetimiz olmuştu galiba
<ogny> #pardus-linux kanali vardi
<ogny> hala var mi bilmem
<ogny> muhabbetimiz olmustu
<ogny> :)
<ekolojik> evet
<ogny> bayadir haber almamistim da
<ogny> yalniz bugun
<ogny> nokia lumia'yi denedim
<ogny> windows 8'li
<ogny> adamlar hyapmis arkadas
<ogny> helal olsun
<ogny> ne kadaer boyle goturebilirler
<ogny> bilmiyorum
<ogny> kapali kaynakla
<ogny> developer ordusu istihdam ederek
<ogny> ama yapmislar iste
<ogny> alet canavar yani
<ogny> fiyati da, rekabetci bi fiyat
<ekolojik> nokianın adı yeter
<ogny> 1250 dediler
<ogny> samsung'larla kapisiyor yani fiyat
<ogny> ipad'den ucuz
<ogny> pardon iphone'dan
<ogny> ekolojik: hoca bi sey sormak istiyorum sana
<ogny> pardus seni heyecanlandiriyordu
<ogny> belki isyeridne de kullanabilirler diye
<ekolojik> buyur diret sor yahu
<ogny> projenin bitisi
<ekolojik> direkt
<ogny> bi hayal kirikligi yaratti mi
<ekolojik> yoo bubntuya geçtim ben
<sebo_> ben aşkımı kaybetim bunalıma girdim yahu
<ekolojik> ben o kadar sadık değilim aşkıma
<ekolojik> arada kaçamak yapıyorum başka dağıtımlarad
<ogny> :)
<sebo_> piskolaga bile gitmeyi düşündüm
<ekolojik> vah vah
<ogny> abi sen psikologa desen
<ogny> pardus vardi , anadolu parsi, o bitti
<ogny> adam gel der
<sebo_> ilk gözagrısı başka oluyo yahu
<ogny> gir su kapidan, kitler ustune
<ogny> :D
<ekolojik> http://www.artescorp.com/urun/tablet-i709.aspx?ttype=Properties#pt.  bunu alacam yorum yapmak ister misiniz
<ozcanesen> ekolojik, http://www.buyincoins.com/new_en/categories/Computers-Networking/Tablets-eReaders/ şuradan çok daha ucuza A10 çift çekirdek işlemcili olanlarını bulabilirsin
<ekolojik> piyasada çok tablet var ama ben alacam galiba,fiyatı 160 tl,ikinci el
<ozcanesen> güzelmiş o fiyata bulduysan
<ogny> ekolojik: ne markayi alican?
<ekolojik> artes
<ekolojik> link verdim yukarda
<command> tablet alıpta napacanız ?
<ekolojik> yatarken e kitap okuyacam
<ekolojik> laptop iyi olmuyor bu işte
<command> israf bence
<ogny> ekolojik: abi o is icin de
<ogny> ozel yapilmis aygitlar var
<ogny> onlari denesen
<ogny> ama tabi biraz daha pahali...
<ogny> daha iyi netice alirsin ama
<ogny> onu da degerlendir
<ekolojik> ama onlar sadece kitap okumaya yarıyor başka özellik yok
<ogny> evet :)
<ekolojik> 40-50 tl falan olsaydı belki onlardan alırdım
<ogny> :D
<ogny> bulursan bana da al
<ogny> ceplerim bos kalmasin :)
<ekolojik> o yüzden bu artesi seçtim ekranı da çok iyi diyolar
<ekolojik> ıps imiş özelliği
<ogny> tft olsa
<ogny> iyi olur hoca
<ogny> kapasitif ve resesitif duydum
<command> tft nedir ips nedir ogny ?
<ogny> bi de tft duydum
<ekolojik> ıps dokunmatikte son nokta imiş
<ogny> bakicam o zaman ona hemen
<command> iğs renk ve açı konusunda iyidir dokunmatikte son nokta değil her panelde
<ekolojik> başkalarının yorumunu aktardım
<ogny> olsun olsun
<ekolojik> her neyse cihazı beğendim ben
<ogny> bakalim ogrenelim
<ekolojik> çok kullanışlı geldi bana
<ogny> ekolojik: bizzat kendin denedin mi hoca?
<ekolojik> alıp deneyecem inşallah
<command> ekolojik: alma bence
<command> yazık ucuz ürün çöplüğü oldu memleket
<ekolojik> çinliler olmasa halimiz ne olacak
<ekolojik> kendimiz üretecek halimiz yok ki
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> beceremeyiz ki abi
<command> kalite eksik
<ekolojik> çinden sarımsak bile ithal ediyoruz
<ozcanesen> aslında çoğu ülkede bizim bu ucuz ürün dediğimiz ürünler aslında normal ürün fiyatı oluyor
<ozcanesen> bizdeki vergi oranı (biraz) fazla
<ekolojik> biraz mı dedin
<ogny> dogrudur
<ogny> ;0
<ogny> ;)
<ekolojik> bindirdikçe bindiriyorlar
<ozcanesen> arkadaşlar bu arada ben ubuntu-tr'nin uygulama geliştirme takımına başvurmak istiyorum
<ozcanesen> bu konuyla ilgilenen kim?
<ozcanesen> forumda mı yazmalıyım
<ozcanesen> yoksa ilgilenen kişiler buralarda takılıyor mu
<ekolojik> yetkililer burda takılmaz
<ekolojik> ben raslamadım
<ogny> yetkilerini s2yim ben onlarin
<ogny> ;0
<ogny> takilmazlar aga burada
<ogny> hic uzme kendini
<ogny> :)
<ogny> direk ubuntu ile temasa gec
<ogny> tr'de yetkili diyecegin elemanlar, les
<ozcanesen> abi öyle de dememek lazım
<ekolojik> aynen
<ozcanesen> ama neden sevilmiyorlar merak ettim?
<ogny> buraya bi kere gelmeyen adamin
<ogny> nesini sevicen
<ogny> :0
<ogny> gelse zaten
<ogny> sevmeyi birak
<ogny> nefret edersin :)
<ekolojik> adamlar bizim gibi boş değil demek,vakitleri yok herhalde
<ogny> :
<ogny> :d
<ogny> <cvsfd<sfasdf
<ogny> pardon
<ogny> abi bugun
<ogny> cumartesi aksam
<ogny> o ipnetor
<ogny> forum yetkilileri
<ogny> napiyor saniyorsun
<ogny> ;d
<ogny> sovdurme bana simdi
<ozcanesen> abi ama burası da soru/cevap için kullanılmıyor ki
<ozcanesen> muhabbet
<ogny> aynen
<ozcanesen> arada bir soru soran oluyor
<ogny> simdi o adamlar gelse
<ogny> bu muhabbbeti
<ogny> sikerler
<ogny> tuh tuh
<ozcanesen> :)
<ogny> bu kanal google'da loglaniyordu
<ogny> rezil olucaz ya
<ogny> nick'i degistirmek lazim
<ogny> unuttum
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<ogny> mrb yigen
<ogny> savas ucagi olmasin
<Blaguvest> ne olsun star wars ucaklarimi/?
<command> büllük skyvolkır
<aykut> "star wars uçakları"
<aykut> death star geliyomuş
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-20
<Blaguvest> gunaydin
<command> günaydın
<ozcanesen> günaydın
<Blaguvest> -Keyifli Pazarlar
<Blaguvest> printf (“%s %s \n”, “Hello”, “World”);
<ozcanesen> sonuna "!" da ekle adet yerini bulsun
<ozcanesen> :)
<command> print "hello World !"
<command> print "%s world !" %("hello)
<ogny1> selam
<sebo28> sa
<command> as :0
<etsw> as
<firehawk> slm arkadaşlar
<command> as
<firehawk> size birşey soracaktım
<command> buyur
<firehawk> ben izmirin ödemiş ilçesinde ikamet ediyorum
<firehawk> ttnet'in interneti geçen hafta sık sık kesilmekteydi
<firehawk> modemin müşteri hizmetleri olsun ttnetin müşteri hizmetleri olsun
<firehawk> sık sık görüştüm bu durumu
<firehawk> bana şebekenin internetinde bir sorun olmadığını evin hatkablolarında problem olduğunu evden cat6 kabloyu şebekeye kadar döşetmemi istediler yatpım
<firehawk> şimdi internet kesilmiyor fakat hızdda bir problem var gibi
<firehawk> 2,00 ila 5 mhps hız arasında gidip geliyor indirme hızım
<firehawk> kullanndığım paket 1-8 mhps arası net 12GB paketi
<command> mesafe uzaksa santrale normaldır
<firehawk> hızım düşük gibi geldi bana sanki
<command> speed test yap
<firehawk> nerden bir adres verirmisin?
<etsw> www.speedtest.net
<firehawk> download 3.70 diyor upload 0.64 mhps
<command> tek mi kullanıyon neti f0und
<command> firehawk:
<firehawk> evet tek
<command> kotanı doldurmuş olmaasın
<firehawk> yo net 12 paketi 7 gb dayım
<etsw> kota dolmustur
<etsw> surdan sorgulat
<command> o zaman şebeke sorunu muhtemelen
<command> ttneti ara söv
<etsw> https://adslkota.turktelekom.com.tr/adslkota/login_tr.jsp
<etsw> bunu bile javada yapmislar
<etsw> allah belalarini versin
<firehawk> sizde nasıl hız benim  1-8 mbps net 12 paketi kullanıyorum
<etsw> biz kotanin amina koyduk 3mbit 'e indi ama 3.5 3.7 filan goruyor
<command> 10mb kadar bendeki :)
<etsw> 8mbit - 50 gb adil kullanim kullaniyoruz biz
<command> nası 8mb anlamıyorum dayanıyor sona
<firehawk> limitsizsiniz galiba
<command> 50gb işte limiti
<firehawk> limitsiz limitli :D
<etsw> turkiyede
<etsw> sinirsiz ve limitsiz farkli seyler
<etsw> kotasiz filan
<etsw> bunlar farkli seyler
<etsw> nasil ki bankacilik islemlerinde sifre ile parola farkli seyler oldugu gibi
<genc> slm
<sebo_> as genc
<command> asiz
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-13
<waroi> selam millet :)
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-15
<Kartagis> uydunet kullanan var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-16
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<Kartagis> bulut diye bir şey varmış. sen dosyanı oraya koyuyormuşsun, isteyen istediğini alıyormuş, ama karışmıyormuş
<Kartagis> tabii facebook, twitter çirkin teknolojiler
<Kartagis> &help
<f0und> Kartagis: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Kartagis> &list
<f0und> Kartagis: Admin, Alias, Anonymous, AutoMode, Channel, ChannelLogger, ChannelStats, Conditional, Config, Dict, Factoids, Filter, Google, Herald, Karma, Later, Math, MessageParser, Misc, Owner, RSS, Reply, Seen, Services, Status, URL, Unix, User, Utilities, and Web
<Kartagis> &list reply
<f0und> Kartagis: action, notice, private, replies, and reply
<Kartagis> &list alias
<f0und> Kartagis: add, b, c, g, lock, mp, remove, tr, ttl, u, uname, and unlock
<Kartagis> &list herald
<f0und> Kartagis: add, change, default, get, and remove
<Kartagis> &list unix
<f0und> Kartagis: call, crypt, errno, fortune, pid, ping, progstats, spell, sysuname, sysuptime, and wtf
<Kartagis> &wtf
<f0und> Kartagis: (wtf [is] <something>) -- Returns wtf <something> is. 'wtf' is a *nix command that first appeared in NetBSD 1.5. In most *nices, it's available in some sort of 'bsdgames' package.
<Kartagis> &list messageparser
<f0und> Kartagis: add, info, list, lock, rank, remove, show, unlock, and vacuum
<Kartagis> &mp list
<f0und> Kartagis: "(\S+) #ubuntu-tr\!" (2)
<Kartagis> &mp show --id 2
<f0und> Kartagis: The action for regexp trigger "(\S+) #ubuntu-tr\!" is "echo $1 $who!"
<Kartagis> Merhaba #ubuntu-tr!
<Kartagis> hrm
<ElixirVitae> Kartagis, egg mi bu?
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> Merhaba #ubuntu-tr
<Kartagis> Merhaba #ubuntu-tr!
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<ElixirVitae> Yoh, olmadı Kartagis.
<Kartagis> oluyordu değil mi? ben yanlış hatırlamıyorum
<ElixirVitae> Oluyordu.
<Kartagis> Merhaba #ubuntu-tr!
<Kartagis> Merhaba #ubuntu-tr!
<Kartagis> Merhaba #ubuntu-tr!
<Kartagis> &flush
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Kartagis> Merhaba #ubuntu-tr!
<Kartagis> &flush
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> Kartagis, botun yeniden çalışıyor.
<Kartagis> hrm
 * ElixirVitae pats hard-working f0und.
<Kartagis> bütün dosyaların sahipliğini başka kullanıcıya vermişim
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> &flush
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-17
 * Kartagis slaps ogny with a 400lb. UNIX manual
<hanzala> sda2 görunmuyor
<hanzala> nasıl moun edebılırım
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> Kartagis: naparsin aga
<lenin> Sysinfo for 'Linux': Linux 3.12.7-2-ARCH running , CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz at 2400 MHz (6002 bogomips), HD: 50/143GB, RAM: 1780/2018MB, 122 proc's, 1.41h up
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-18
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> sda 2 nasıl moun edılır
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ogny1> saygilar dostum
<ElixirVitae> Nasılsın ogny?
<ogny> iyilik basgan sagol, sen naislsin
<ElixirVitae> Benden de iyilik.
<ogny> ElixirVitae: blog tutuyor muydun hoca
<ElixirVitae> Hayır ogny.
<ElixirVitae> Bi' ara niyetlendim.
<ElixirVitae> Sonra vazgeçtim.
<ElixirVitae> Kendime saklayacağım tüm bildiklerimi.
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
<ogny> :DD:
<ogny> vazgecmeyeydin iyiydi...
<adilalpman> merhaba arkadaþlar
<adilalpman> uyanýk kimse var mi? :)
<ElixirVitae> Hoşgeldin adilalpman.
<adilalpman> merhaba elixtir
<adilalpman> sorumu sorabilir miyim izninizle :)
<ElixirVitae> >Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<ElixirVitae> Sorunu sor, adilalpman.
<adilalpman> geçtiðimiz günlerde bir laptop aldým onun uzerine biostan uefi i disable ederek windows7 kurdum ve þimdi multiboot ile kubuntu yada ubuntu kurmak istiyorum ama
<ElixirVitae> Yardımcı olabilecek olan varsa yardım alırsın~
<adilalpman> kubuntu cd sini takip boot dan sonra gpt is on the harddisk gibi bir hata aliyorum ve kubuntu hdd mi full boþ olarak goruyor
<ElixirVitae> adilalpman, kubuntuyu cd ile mi yüklüyorsun?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-19
<Ozcxtr> Slm millet
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-12
<Kartagis> ftp'de admin yöneticiyle iki kere bağlanamadıysan dur di mi? kaç kere bağlanmayı deneyeceksin? :P
<Kartagis> admin kullanıcısıyla*
<thiras> Kartagis, mail server is back :D
<Kartagis> cool
<thiras> postfix LMTP dovecot yaptim
<Kartagis> ne kadar geride?
<thiras> virtual transport yazinca maildiri bypass ediyormus postfix
<thiras> o yuzden sadece mapleri verdim postfixadmin sql tablolarini
<thiras> birde LMTP verdim dovecot'a
<thiras> simdi sikinti su tam olarak
<thiras> dovecot icin bir user acmaya gerek var mi?
<thiras> http://www.postfix.org/VIRTUAL_README.html#in_virtual_other
<thiras> yani dovecot yazicak ya maillari muhtemelen user lazim da postfixadminin documantasyon tarihi eser
<Kartagis> ben dovecot yüklediğim zaman o kendisi açmıştı
<thiras> bi bakayim bende acmis mi
<thiras> himm acmis
<thiras> 97 id
 * Kartagis is now playing Jace Everett - Bad Things
<Kartagis> bi de vmail kullanıcısı aç
<thiras>  /var/mail/vmail altina versem home'u direk
<thiras> sikinti olmaz herhalde
<Kartagis> bende /var/vmail
<Kartagis> grep vmail /etc/passwd
<Kartagis> vmail:x:5000:5000::/home/vmail:/bin/bash
<thiras> aynen yarattim
<thiras> nologin ile
<thiras> mis oldu
<erdem> debian 8 beta 2 yüklesem, yeni beta sürümlerine veyahut kararlı sürüme yükseltebilir miyim? beta sürüm olduğu için sıfırdan mı kurulum yapmak daha doğru olur
<thiras> bi test yapayim bakalim umarim oldu
<thiras> ahhh bayildim bayildim
<thiras> beynim akti
<turgay> erdem:  neden beta ?
<erdem> 8 i denemek ve devam etmek istiyorum
<erdem> ubuntu da sürüm yükseltmeleri pek saglıklı yapamadım şimdiye kadar
<erdem> debian wheezy den jessie ye yükseltmektense
<erdem> 8 den devam ederim diye düşündüm
<turgay> ben genelde yükselttim  sürümleri
<turgay> şuan mesela 15.04 üzerindeyim
<erdem> debian çok kısa süre kullandım daha önce. sürüm güncellemeleri nasıldır bilemiyorum o yuzden debian da
<erdem> bilenlere danısayım dedim
<erdem> bir de vm de jessie beta denedim daha bir hazır geldi wheezy ye göre. ikisini de vm de denedim. wheezy gnome3 çalıştırmadı mesela vm de.
<turgay> ben kde kullanıcısıyım :)
<erdem> jessie kararlı sürümün ne zaman çıkacağına dair bilginiz var mı acaba
<turgay> kde candır kandır
<erdem> kde ye alısamadım bir türlü :))
<turgay> neden ?
<erdem> ubuntu unity yerine gnome classic kullanıyordum
<erdem> bilmiyorum çok detay var gibi. yani yeni bir linux kullanıcısı değilim. 2008 den beri kullanıyorum ama kde hep karmaşık geldi veyahut gizli olması gereken yerler çok göz önünde gibiymiş
<erdem> gibi geliyor
<erdem> plasma 5 ile geçebilirim ama onu beğendim :)
<turgay> bende şuan o kurulu
<turgay> https://kver.wordpress.com/2015/01/11/kde-frameworks-5-1-plasma-2-1-first-impressions/     şöyle bir inceleme yapmış birisi   14.10 üzerinde
<turgay> ben 15.04 ile son karalı paketleri kullanıyorum
<erdem> kubuntu üzerinden mi gittin, ubuntu yükledikten sonra kde 5 mi yükledin
<turgay> stabil ve daha hafifi kde 4 serisinden
<turgay> kubuntu
<erdem> inceleme için teşekkürler bu arada
<erdem> bakacağım
<turgay> debian sürümleri genelde hata sistemi üzerine dönüyordu
<erdem> aslında şu anda manjaro kullanıyorum arch tabanlı
<erdem> yuvarlanan sürüm olması hoşuma gitti
<erdem> sürüm güncellemeleri ile uğraşmamak için
<erdem> ancak bir yanım hep debian kullanmak istiyor
<turgay> manjaro kde5 sürümüde mevcut
<erdem> evet evet. geliştirici sürümü diye geçiyor şu anda
<erdem> kararlı çıktığında bakacağım
<erdem> beta sına bakmıştım
<erdem> *gelişim sürümü
<turgay> kde5 kubuntu denemek istersen  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<erdem> kubuntu 15.04 lts değil dimi
<erdem> çekiyorum, vm de bir bakayım
<turgay> hayır çift yıllar lts içeriyor
<turgay> qt5.4 ile  kde5 bazı özellikler gelecek
<thiras> erdem, yanlis hatirlamiyorsam
<thiras> beta yuklersen beta devam edersin
<thiras> yani 8 stable oldu mu sen 9'a gecmis olacaksin
<thiras> ama tamamen yaniliyorda olabilir
<erdem> qt olayını pek çözebilmiş değilim :) çift yıl olayını biliyorum ubuntu da ama kubuntu da emin olmak için sordum
<turgay> debian temlde dediğim gibi hata sistemi üzerine odaklanmış bir dağıtım
<thiras> beta dedigine bakma bu arada gayet stable yani betasi bile
<turgay> erdem:  şuki daha öncesinde qt ve kde kütüphaneleri vardı
<erdem> thiras manjaro için geliştiricilerden biri beta sürümlerini test edin ama yeni beta sürümü çıkınca yenisini kurmak daha saglıklı olur gibi bir şey demişti. debian için nasıldır acaba dedim
<turgay> şlimdi ise kde kütüphaneleri devreden çıkıyor qt içersinde geliştiriliyor özwellikler
<erdem> thiras teşekkürler
<erdem> hata sistemi üzerine odaklanmış bir dagıtım derken turgay. stabilite problemleri olabileceğinden mi söz ediyorsun
<erdem> qt açıklaması için sağol bu arada
<turgay> sürümler hata çözümlenmeden yayınlanmaz
<thiras> ne demek elimzden geldigince
<erdem> evet, geçen linux türkiye toplulugu grubunda bir arkadaş bahsetmişti zırt pırt paket çıkartmak yerine stabilitede istenen sonuc elde edilmeden çıkartılmıyor gibi
<turgay> erdem: debian bana çok hantal geliyor  yavaş yavaş ağırdan gelen sürüm döngüsü mutlak stabilite kavramları  vs vs
<erdem> sunucuda debian wheezy kullanıuyoruz nginx 1.2.1
<erdem> centos kurdu bir arkadaş 1.6.x çıkmış :)
<erdem> ben de aslında o kadar geç güncellemeler gelen sistemde sıkılırım sanırım ama..
<erdem> 1,5 senedir debian wheezy var sanırım en az
<erdem> 7 den başlayarak
<turgay> kur uygun ubuntu türevi bak rahtına
<erdem> arch tabanlı bir şey kullandıgınız mı hiç?
<erdem> yaourt paketismi
<erdem> komutu cok rahatlatıyor
<turgay> değişmediyse kubuntu 15.10 wayland ile gelecek
<erdem> yani ubuntu ve türevlerinde skype deposunu ekle önce sonra yükle vs.. direkt yaourt skype ile depolarla ugrasmadan cekiyor
<erdem> yaourt paketismi
<erdem> benzeri bir şey mi wayland ile gelecek
<turgay> ikisi farklı şey
<turgay> wayland  x11 yerini alacak
<erdem> vm de http://prntscr.com/5rlshh
<erdem> böyle bir görüntü çıktı kde plasma 5 de
<turgay> erdem:  ben hiç rastlmadım o tür bir görüntüye
<turgay> ilk açılıştamı yoksa kurulum ekranımı o şekilde geldi
<erdem> doğrudur abi. kubuntu yazıları geldi noktalar falan cıkıyor ya
<erdem> sonra masaüstü geldiği vakit oluyor bu görüntü
<turgay> uçbirim ne diyor bu duruma ?
<erdem> bilmiyorum, sistem başlarken bir uyarı hata vermiyor görünüyor
<turgay> erdem: konsol açıp startx dermisin
<erdem> turgay pc başında değildim.
<erdem> konsol tty mi acacağım
<erdem> masaüstünü göremiyorum direkt bozuk halde geliyor çünkü
<turgay> konsol açılmadı mı ;?
<erdem> özgür sürücüleri kullanır şekilde başlatıyorum yine aynı. direkt başlıyor konsol falan gelmiyor hiçbir yerde
<erdem> tty ye almaya calısırken manjaro yu aldık tty e reboot yaptım :)
<turgay> kde5 açamıyormusun  ?
<erdem> yok hocam. kubuntu 14.10 da da var sanırım plasma 5 onu çekiyorum bir de manjaro kde plasma5 i
<turgay> dene tabi
<turgay> kubuntu 15.04 ile  ön tanımlı gelecek kde5
<turgay> erdem:  14.10 sürümü iki iso olarak yayınlandı birisi kde4 diğeri  kde5 olrak
<turgay> yükseltme ile sorun yaşama ihtimalin olabilir
<turgay> sonuçta tamamen sitem değişiyor
<erdem> dogrudur, vm de deneyeceğim zaten emin olmadan kurulum yapmam.
<erdem> bakalım kubuntu 14.10 da da benzer bir grafik problemi yaşacayak mıyım aslında karsıalstırmak isteidğim o
<turgay> ben direkt 15.04 kurdum vm uğraşmıyorum ben :)
<erdem> çok sık değiştirmekten sıkıldım artık, emin olmadan değiştirmek istemiyorum. bir de sistemde mavericks ve win7 de var :) diğerleri ile boot problemi çıkıyor bazen onla uğraş falan. sıkıntı :)
<Kartagis> bende 4 günden sonra https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/Screenshot%20from%202015-01-11%2016%3A27%3A42.png gibi gözüküyor
<Kartagis> 4 gün açık tabii
<Kartagis> mint ve cinnamon
<erdem> arch veya arch tabanlı bir şey kullandın mı hiç kartagis
<Kartagis> kullanmadım hiç
<Kartagis> rpm tabanlı mı o?
<erdem> yok abi, emin değilim ama.. AUR depolarından yaourt komutu ile ne var ne yok her şeyi kurabiliyorsun. mesela teamviewer kuracaksın gidip deb paketini indirip kuracagına yaourt teamviewer komutu ile direkt arch kulancı repolarından cekiyor.
<erdem> veya nodejs kuracaksın atıyorum git ten direkt çekiyor
<erdem> vs..vs..
<erdem> büyük kolaylık
<turgay> erdem:  bir yazılım için kasmaya gerek yok o kadar yer gök deb
<erdem> manjaro kde5 de problem cıkarttı vm de. kubuntu kde4 sorunsuz
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-14
<thiras> Kartagis, quota kullandin mi hic?
<Kartagis> nein Davut
<thiras> lmtp uzerinden postfix dovecot configledim
<thiras> bi anti-spam kaldi bi qouta
<thiras> anti-spam icin bir onerin var mi?
<Kartagis> &g spamassassin
<f0und> Kartagis: SpamAssassin: Welcome to SpamAssassin: <http://spamassassin.apache.org/>; SpamAssassin: Documentation: <http://spamassassin.apache.org/doc.html>; SpamAssassin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpamAssassin>; SpamAssassin for Windows - Freeware for Spam-Scoring: <http://www.jam-software.com/spamassassin/>; Apache SpamAssassin - Documentation - cPanel (1 more message)
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-15
<gulle> zekr ı ubuntudacalıştıran var mı
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-16
<gulle> arkadaşlar zekr i çalıştıra bılen var mı acaba
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-17
<ersoy> slm
<ersoy> nbrrr
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-18
 * Kartagis is now playing Evanescence - Solitude (Your Secret Admirer)
<thepapaz> selamun aleyküm
<turgay> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-18
<ebuzer> selam arkadaşlar. ben linuxmintte sürüm yukseltme yaparsam, önceden kurduğum proğramlar silinir mi? yani onları tekrardan yuklemem gerekir mi?
<ebuzer> yoksa onları kullanmaya devam edebilirim mi?
<ebuzer> ????
<damascene> :(
<Kartagis> &later tell ebuzer hayır, sürüm yükseltirsen yüklediğin programlar silinmez.
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<raspberry> slm kanal
<raspberry> yardımcı olabiliecek arkadaş varmıdır. ubuntu mate kurdum karta bir iki sorum var !!
<thiras> raspberry, sen sor bilen varsa cevaplar
<raspberry> okey
<raspberry> raspberry pi2 karta ubuntu mate versiyonu kurdum... 16 gb bellek alanım. durup durupdüşük disk alanı  102mg yerin kaldı diyor..  nasıl ayarlaya bilir??
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-19
<ebuzer_> arkadaşlar linuxta chm uzantılı kitap dosyası açma proğramı yok mu? internette aradım "chmsee" ve "xchms" şeklinde 2 program vardı paket yöneticisiyle indirdim
<ebuzer_> ancak açamadılar
<damascene> chmsee >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/8205/how-to-view-chm-files
<f0und> Title: software recommendation - How to view CHM files? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ebuzer_> teşekkürler
<damascene> rica ederim
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-22
<hwpplayer1> Selam millet :)
<Genzo> Selam,
<Genzo> Kali Linux temasını, Debian üzerine nasıl kurabilirim, fikir verebilecek var mıdır?
<hwpplayer1> Ben bilmiyorum
<hwpplayer1> forumda falan sorsanız debian forumu var
<nick|here> kali de debian degil miydi?
<hwpplayer1> olmadı facebook grubuna
<hwpplayer1> kali debian zaten
<hwpplayer1> kalinin kullandığı gnome masaüstünü mü istiyorsunuz
<Genzo> Araştırdım çok ama isim olarak bulamıyorum, debian dağıtımı, debian üzerine o temayı yüklemek istiyorum sadece.
<nick|here> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Kali+Linux+(Cinnamon%2BGTK%2BWallpaper)?content=168355
<f0und> Title: Content GNOME-Look.org (at gnome-look.org)
<Genzo> nick|here, Content not found
<nick|here> Genzo: f0und buluyorsa sende bir sikinti var
<nick|here> aciliyor gayet sayfa
<Genzo> f0und, buradan baktım ama istediğim gibi olmuyor :(
<f0und> Genzo: Error: "buradan" is not a valid command.
<Genzo> güvenilir img upload edebileceğim bir yer var mıdır? göstermek istiyorum size.
<nick|here> devlet sirri degil ya at iste bir yere
<Genzo> http://imgur.com/download/AAUvQQ5/
<Genzo> varadero vardı eskilerden öyle link atınca iki saat konuşuyorlardı
<Genzo> masaüstünü bu sadelikte istiyorum, sidebar var sol tarafta onun da olmasını istiyorum, o exploit toollar olmayacak ama.
<Genzo> nick|here, f0und bakabildiniz mi acep
<hwpplayer1> gnome3'ü biraz özelleştir tamamdır
<hwpplayer1> özel birşey yok
<hwpplayer1> eğer resimdeki gibi olsun istiyorsanız
<hwpplayer1> dash to dock yapabilirsiniz sola aşağı koyarsınız
<hwpplayer1> ben gnome kullanmayalı biraz oldu unuttum ama gnome3 işte neticede
<Genzo> hwpplayer1, çok teşekkür ederim, bu temayı istememin sebebi hiç takılma olmaması aslında, örneğin ben fare ile sağ tık yapınca imleç dönmeye başlıyor ve sinirleniyorum, stabil bi linux kuramıyorum nedense, kali linux ise çok stabil ve takılmıyor...
<hwpplayer1> bildiğiniz gnome 3 oldu kali 2. sürümü
<hwpplayer1> yani debian gnome kullandım ve sadece mühendislik farkı var çekirdek düzeyinde
<hwpplayer1> bir de uygulamalar
<hwpplayer1> zaten kurumsal iş yapmayacaksanız hazır kaliye gerek yok
<hwpplayer1> centos , ubuntu(server) , suse gerek yok
<hwpplayer1> debian kullanabilirsiniz
<Genzo> Ama neden stabil anlamış değilim gerçekten, ssh versem de bana bağlansa ve özelleştirse bi abim ne güzel olurdu :)
<nick|here> Genzo: neden debian kullaniyorsun?
<nick|here> ya da linux genel olarak?
<Genzo> nick|here, dürüst olmak gerekirse çok cool hissediyorum kullanınca
<ozanbeg> iyi aksamlar beyler
<nick|here> Genzo: bu sekilde kullanirsan cool olmuyorsun ama bilgine.
<ozanbeg> bisey sorucaktim musait olan var mi
<nick|here> ozanbeg: sorunu sor bilen varsa cevaplar
<ozanbeg> onu bana mi dedin ? :(
<Genzo> nick|here, gerçekten kullanmam gerekiyor, ve yardım istememin sebebi budur, boş muhabbet yapıp canınızı sıkmak istemedim.
<nick|here> Genzo: canimiz senin kadar sikilmiyor
<nick|here> senin iyiligin icin soyledim
<ozanbeg> xubuntu kullaniyodum ubuntuya gecme ihtiyaci hissettim bi dengesizlik oldu kurulum sirasinda diskleri dogru gostermiyor
<nick|here> su an bir seyler ureterek gecirebilecegin yararli zamanini bos islerle harciyorsun cool gozukmek ugruna. gerek yok
<nick|here> ozanbeg: ne gibi?
<ozanbeg> boot zarar gordu windows dvd den duzelttim ama hala sikinti
<nick|here> ozanbeg: windows dvd den duzelttigin boot linuxu gostermez muhtemelen
<ozanbeg> orn windowsta c: 300 gb d: 250 civari kullaniyorum
<ozanbeg> 1 sn
<Genzo> nick|here, arkadaşımızın problemi çözüldükten sonra devam edeceğim, benim acelem yok nasılsa.
<hwpplayer1> tema hiçbirşeydir susuzluk herşey , ben kde kullanıyorum
<hwpplayer1> kde'de ufak temalar düzenliyorum pencere başlığı falan
<ozanbeg> http://i.hizliresim.com/lvNzQJ.png
<ozanbeg> boyle bi sikinti hocam
<hwpplayer1> Temayla uğraşırken , dosya sistemini okuyun mesela , ubuntu forumunda var
<ozanbeg> partition 4 e ubuntu 5 e swap yapicaktim ama kurulum ekraninda ayri ayri gormuyor
<hwpplayer1> windowstayken boş alan açsanız sonra kurmaya çalışsanız ?
<hwpplayer1> shrink edeceksiniz yine
<ozanbeg> denedimde olmadi
<hwpplayer1> yönetici olarak çalıştırdınız mı
<nick|here> ozanbeg: 4 u sil onun yerine kur?
<nick|here> 400gb fazla fazla yeter
<nick|here> cok bile
<nick|here> 250gb lik ssd var bende dolduramiyorum
<nick|here> tek hdd degil tabi de :)
<ozanbeg> bende alicamda su an ihtiyac halinde degil
<ozanbeg> hocam yonetici derken
<nick|here> yok sadece 112mb kullandigin bir yer var
<ozanbeg> disk managmentden ayarladim
<nick|here>  /dev/sda4
<hwpplayer1> run as administrator
<nick|here> onu silip doldur diyorum bende
<ozanbeg> hocam diskleri boldum topladim ama kurulum ekraninda tam gostermiyor
<nick|here>  /dev/sda4 u sil onun yerine swap da acarsin, ana partition da acarsin
<nick|here> gparted da mi boldun? ubuntu altinda
<hwpplayer1> o zaman gparted ile biçimlendir
<hwpplayer1> gereksiz alanı sil
<hwpplayer1> sonra yeni de oluştur
<hwpplayer1> ext 4 yaparsın , swap da yaparsın falan
<ozanbeg> bi bakim
<ozanbeg> kurulum ekraninda gorse sikinti olmicakta
<hwpplayer1> hayır önce biçimlendirmen gerekir
<ozanbeg> gpartitionda kafayi yemis gormuyor
<ozanbeg> hocam c disinda her seyi bir goruyor sikinti o
<hwpplayer1> diske yazma işlemi yapman için diskin aktifleştirilmesi gerekiyor
<ozanbeg> hizli acmayi kapaticam ozaman
<hwpplayer1> oyle yapmak gerekiyor zaten
<ozanbeg> bu beni cok ugrastiricak anlasilan
<ozanbeg> aslinda ogrenmek adina yapmak gerekiyoda
<hwpplayer1> hızlı açma demek windows kapanmasın demek
<ozanbeg> bir suru oyun var d de kurulu olan
<hwpplayer1> windows kapanmıyor ki hızlı açılıyor
<ozanbeg> ben biraz daha ugrasim olmazsa yazarim hocam hayirli aksamlar
<hwpplayer1> tamam benim de yatmam lazım
<hwpplayer1> anca uyurum
<hwpplayer1> ubuntu forumda yazabilirsiniz
<Genzo> nick|here, devam edebilir miyiz
<nick|here> Genzo: burasi bir acik oturum veya siyaset meydani degil, moderator de yok. yazarsin cevap veren olur, vermeyen olur
<Genzo> nick|here, çok tatlısınız ya
<Genzo> şimdi görüntü ve stabilite benim için çok önemli, windows altında konsantre olamıyorum işlerime, macbook alacak param da olmadığı için mecbur linux kullanmam gerekiyor.
<nick|here> Genzo: hackintosh tavsiye ederim.
<nick|here> cogu makineye de kuruluyor artik
<Genzo> nick|here, hah abicim kalp kalbe karşı, onu da araştırdım bugün, kext derdi oluyormuş, g2020 işlemcim var malumunuz, gt9800 de ekran kartım, zannetmiyorum desteklesin.
<nick|here> Genzo: tek tek bakman gerekiyor. destekleyebilir de.  ben bilgisayarimi alirken tamamen windows ve oyun amacli almistim, sponsorum vardi, onlarin istediklerini almak zorundaydim.
<nick|here> sponsorluk sonrasi bilgisayar bana kaldi, baktim hackintosh sikintisiz calisiyor su an oyle kullaniyorum
<nick|here> isim dolayisiyla genelde mac kullanmam gerekiyor. windows icin ayri bir laptop var
<Genzo> nick|here, o kadar üşengeç bir insanım ki armut piş ağzıma düş modu yani
<ozanbeg> hocam olmadi malesef
<ozanbeg> diskleri sildim windowstan ama hala disk listesi dogru gostermiyor
<ozanbeg> windowsu silmeden olmayacak anlasilan
<nick|here> ozanbeg: yapmis oldugun islemi kaydetmiyor olma durumun var gibi geliyor bana
<ozanbeg> yok hocam islemler dogru
<ozanbeg> gparted bile dogru gostermiyor tekrar ss atayim
<hwpplayer1> siz en iyisi forumda konu başlığı açın
<ozanbeg> http://i.hizliresim.com/XL3DB5.png
<nick|here> ozanbeg: gParted'da niye yapmiyorsun o islemleri?
<nick|here> su an acik olan ekranda sil /dev/sda4 u
<ozanbeg> gparted dogru gostermiyor ki
<ozanbeg> onun icinde d de olan bilgilerde var
<ozanbeg> asure gibi oldu her cesit var icinde
<ozanbeg> onu silsem windowsta gidecek
<nick|here> bi gariplik var
<ozanbeg> isin ilginc yani disk kisminda dogru gosteriyor
<nick|here> altta Volumes u gosteren yerde de 314gb 315gb olarak gosteriyor
<ozanbeg> windowstada oyle dogru gosteriyor
<ozanbeg> kurulum bolumlerinde sikinti cikariyor boyle
<ozanbeg> install ekraninda da gparted gibi dogru gostermiyor
<ozanbeg> en azindan dogru gosterse buyult kucult vs. yapip bi yer acarimda boyle bisey yapamiyorum maalesef
<hwpplayer1> windows'a döndüğünüzde disk nasıl gözüküyor
<hwpplayer1> bence disk bağlı olduğu için böyle oluyor
<hwpplayer1> Windows tarafında disk yapısı nasıl
<nick|here> hwpplayer1: ayni ekran icinde 2 farkli disk yapisi gozukuyor gonderdigi SS de
<ozanbeg> disks de goruldugu gibi
<hwpplayer1> gparted ubuntu live demioyurm
<hwpplayer1> demiyorum
<nick|here> gparted sacmalamis, fdisk ile yapman gerekiyor ozanbeg, onu arastir
<hwpplayer1> Windows'a dönüp orda birşey gösterin lütfen
<ozanbeg> orda arkada duran disks ekraninda gibi hocam
<ozanbeg> dogrusu olani gosteriyor yani
<hwpplayer1> tamam d diye bir disk mi var şimdi
<hwpplayer1> eğer varsa windows tarafında formatlayın
<ozanbeg> c 315 d 315 var
<hwpplayer1> sanki diski yeni oluşturmuş gibi yapın
<ozanbeg> hocam icinde cok veri var iste sikinti o steam oraya kurulu
<hwpplayer1> steam bulut hesabı değil mi
<ozanbeg> total war oyunlari var icerisinde
<hwpplayer1> kütüphaneden indiremez misiniz
<ozanbeg> hocam gparted da dogru veri yok ama icerisinde c de olabilir
<hwpplayer1> valla dediğim gibi madem çözemiyoruz üçümüz
<hwpplayer1> o zaman foruma yazın
<hwpplayer1> forumlar bu durumlar için varlar
<hwpplayer1> ubuntu forum sizi bekler
<ozanbeg> orda iyice deneme tahtasi oluruz valla corba olur cikarim iyice :)))
<ozanbeg> en iyisi format atayim
<hwpplayer1> yok ya iyi yer orası
<hwpplayer1> format kolay
<ozanbeg> herkese tesekkur ederim ayri ayri
<hwpplayer1> lütfen forumu kullanın benim için
<hwpplayer1> yoksa öğrenemezsiniz
<hwpplayer1> hadi görüşmek üzere kolay gelsin tane tane yazın foruma
<hwpplayer1> her sıkıntıda format mı atacaksınız :)
<hwpplayer1> aceleye gerek yok
<hwpplayer1> acele işe şeytan karışır
<ozanbeg> bari benden sonra gelenler yanmasin diye konu acayim bari
<hwpplayer1> siz de dönüp bakarsınız
<ozanbeg> tamam hocam tr yaptım dili açıklayıcı anlatayım derdimi
<hwpplayer1> kolay gelsin heyecan yok
<ozanbeg> sağolun
<hwpplayer1> uyuyayım
<Genzo> nick|here, el capitan indiriyorum şimdi
<nick|here> Genzo: hackintosh u cok onceden denemistim, o zaman o dedigin problemler vardi
<nick|here> 2007 filandi sanirim
<nick|here> simdi mac pro da var bende, ondan bir farki yok. hatta bu bilgisayar daha guclu oldugu icin canavar gibi
<nick|here> Genzo: https://www.dropbox.com/s/a4n2cz5ewhsxv05/Screenshot%202016-01-23%2001.32.46.png?dl=0&preview=Screenshot+2016-01-23+01.32.46.png
<f0und> Title: Dropbox - Screenshot 2016-01-23 01.32.46.png (at www.dropbox.com)
<Genzo> yani umarım olur, çok da sevinirim yani..
<Genzo> nick|here, hackintosh mu o ?
<nick|here> evet su an kullandigim bilgisayar
<nick|here> 64gb ramli imac mi var :D
<Genzo> abi senin ramin benim benim 1 aylık maaşım yani
<Genzo> Allah daha çok versin ne diyeyim :)
<nick|here> Genzo: is icin alinan seyler. yoksa gerek yok
<nick|here> onun parasini ben yaptigim 2 is ile cikartiyorum.
<Genzo> mining mi yapıyorsun
<Genzo> render falan mı
<Mavrikant> mining için işlemci yeterli. RAM lazım değil.
<nick|here> 4k render
<nick|here> daha cok edit
<nick|here> render i farmda aliyoruz
<Genzo> Mavrikant, tşk dipnot için
<Genzo> nick|here, güzelmiş ya gerçekten Allah daha çok versin
<nick|here> Genzo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EbNzTxgpgs
<f0und> Title: Life In Color - BIG BANG - Istanbul, Turkey - 08.01.15 - Official Aftermovie - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<nick|here> yaptigimiz islerden ogrnek
<nick|here> ornek*
<nick|here> sigara almam lazim useniyorum hava soguk. vakit olduruyorum :D
<nick|here> wc
<Genzo> nick|here, çok meşakkatli iş be abi..
<nick|here> para kolay kazanilmiyor
<Genzo> çok doğru gerçekten
<Genzo> f0und, linkin uzantısı nasıl açıldı ?
<f0und> Genzo: Error: "linkin" is not a valid command.
<nick|here> Genzo: f0und bir bot
<nick|here> birisi degil yani
<Genzo> f0und, selam
<f0und> Genzo: Error: "selam" is not a valid command.
<Genzo> ya önceden böyle bota yazınca geri dönüş falan veriyordu çok güzel oluyordu :)
<Genzo> nick|here, bir de müzikler çok güzel
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-23
<bgencacat> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bgencacat> bu hata ne ifade ediyor
<bgencacat> php, mysql ve apache kurmaya çalışırken gördüm
<bgencacat> Güvenilir olmayan paketlerin kurulumunu gerektirir sorunu hakkında fikri olan var mı?
<dontknow> bgencacat, pek bir fikrim yok ama biraz daha açar mısın?
<dontknow> bgencacat, https://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=35995.0
<f0und> Title: Güvenilir olmayan paketlerin kurulumunu gerektirir! (at forum.ubuntu-tr.net)
<bgencacat> inceliyorum
<bgencacat> java yüklerken libatk-wrapper-java libatk-wrapper-java-jni  güvenilmez kaynağından bahsedip duruyor çıldırttı
<bgencacat> linuxda yeniyim
<bgencacat> onar desem de tamam desem de bir şey olmuyor liste güncelliyor programı yüklemeden yok oluyor
<dontknow> bgencacat, ppa'dan mı kuruyorsun?
<bgencacat> ppa dediğimiz şey özel bir kaynak mı oluyor, ubuntu yazılım merkezindekini kurmaya çalışıyorum
<dontknow> bgencacat, evet ayrı bir kaynak
<bgencacat> içinde java geçen bir kaynağın kutucuğundaki işareti kaldırdım şimdi tekrar deneyeceğim indirmeyi teşekkürler fikir için
<dontknow> bgencacat, oldu mu?
<bgencacat> hayır devam ediyor forumda araştırıyorum
<dontknow> bgencacat, terminalden tüklemeyi denedin mi?
<dontknow> yüklemeyi*
<bgencacat> hocam terminalin canı cehenneme :D bu kodlarla uğraşmak güzel bir şey fakat kaç kere format atıp tekrar akk ile tüm uygulamaları indirmem gerek bilmiyorum
<bgencacat> şimdi deneyeceğim terminal ile kurmayı
<dontknow> bgencacat, sürelki format atıyorsan ayrı bir 4GB partisyona /var bağla
<dontknow> paketler /var dizinine indiriliyor
<bgencacat> şimdiden sonra pek niyetim yok format atmaya bunu ya çözerim ya da çözerim
<dontknow> bu dağıtımı duydunuz mu? https://trisquel.info/
<f0und> Title: Trisquel GNU/Linux - Run free! (at trisquel.info)
<dontknow> özgür yazılım derneğinin (fsf) önerdiği tam anlamıyla özgür bir dağıtım
<dontknow> ubuntu temelli
<damascene> pfSense windows kullanıcı var mı? "Is there any pfSense firewall user here, Is there any firewall in the market with pfSense on it?"
<nick|here> damascene: what you are saying doesnt make sense
<dontknow> damascene, windows için pfsense mi?
<damascene> nick|here, why? pfSense is a software that provide firewall capability. pfsense.org
<damascene> dontknow, network için
<dontknow> damascene, "pfsense windows kullanıcı" ne demek?
<nick|here> damascene: i know what pfSense is. just that what you asked before doesn't make sense. do you want to install pfSense on windows? if that's the case you are oout of luck
<damascene> I'm sorry I wrote that by mistake 😊
<damascene> I want a firewall with pfsense in the Turkish market or I want something like ALEX box that I can install pfsense on
<damascene> nick|here, is this guy asking the same question? http://www.cozumpark.com/forums/thread/265020.aspx
<f0und> Title: ÇözümPark - PfSense Donanım Çözümü Satan Yer (at www.cozumpark.com)
<nick|here> damascene: yes
<damascene> thank you I'll try to use his words to search for it 😊
<dontknow> damascene, "It is installed on a physical computer or a virtual machine to make a dedicated firewall/router for a network" diyor wikipedia
<damascene> dontknow, right, I've used it before
<damascene> but on normal PC but it was serving 40 pcs
<nick|here> damascene: i don't think you would find much information in Turkish. why don't you find a brand of firewall that runs with pfSense and search that instead?
<damascene> nick|here, it's a good idea. I'll try that.
<nick|here> damascene: https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php/board,47.0.html#bot
<nick|here> turkish part of the pfSense forum
<damascene> nick|here, teşekkürler
<dontknow> ama niye ingilizce konuşuyoruz anlamadım lol
<nick|here> iyi turkce bilmiyor da o yuzden
<nick|here> sanirim Turkiye'de yasayan bir yabanci
<bgencacat> buralarda yeniyim anlamaya çalışyorum
<bgencacat> nick|here kendisinden 3. tekil şahıs olarak mı bahsediyor
<bgencacat> aynı zamanda hem ingilizce hem de türkçe konuşuyor
<nick|here> hayir damascene hakkinda yazmistim
<dontknow> nick|here, anladım
<nick|here> damascene, https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=63821.0
<nick|here> a thread about selling
<dontknow> ubuntu 16.04'te amazon araması kapalı gelecekmiş
<damascene> nick|here, ona bakıyorum, çok sağol
<dontknow> damascene, niye Türkiye'ye geldin ki :D
<bgencacat> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) hatası ile ilgili bilgisi olan var mı
<dontknow> bgencacat, sistemi güncellerken mi alıyorsun?
<bgencacat> herhangi bir apt-get komutumda
<bgencacat> sürekli her şeyin sonunda bu var
<nick|here> bgencacat: sudo yaziyormusun basina?
<dontknow> bgencacat, oturumu kapatıp tty den yüklemeyi dene
<nick|here> bgencacat: sudo apt-get install -f
<nick|here> sonra tekrar dene
<dontknow> ben de debian güncellemerini yüklerken alıyorum bu hatayı
<dontknow> oturumu kapatıp yükleyince hata vermiyor
<bgencacat> deniyorum
<bgencacat> en iyisi ubuntu cdsi ile sistemi onarayım belki düzelir yaptıklarım
<nick|here> bgencacat: ne icin ubuntu kullaniyorsun?
<nick|here> ya da kullanmaya calisiyorsun
<bgencacat> kullanmaya çalışıyorum evet =D
<bgencacat> çok oyun meraklısı değilim, yazılıma daha çok eğilmek için de olabildiğince sadece yazılıma izin veren bir sistem olması için ubuntu yükledim
<bgencacat> linuxta türkçe kaynak ve destek sıkıntısı en az olan dağıtım buymuş sanırım
<nick|here> yazilimi windows'ta da yazabilirsin
<bgencacat> linux ilerde kullanacağım sunucularda da olacağı için aşina olacağım en azından
<dontknow> gnu/linux kullanmaya devam et ;)
<bgencacat> ben repairlerip geliyorum =)
<dontknow> damascene, peki. hoşgeldin :D
<dontknow> damascene, sen de Türkiye'de olduğun için "Ailem Türkiye'ye geldi" demen lazım
<Promethium> iyi akşamlar
<dontknow> iyi akşamlar
<cokomoko> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-24
<slacko_32586> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2017-01-18
<WBenjamin> Selam
<WBenjamin> Bana yardım edebilecek var mı acaba?
<WBenjamin> aykut:
<command> selam tekrardan
#ubuntu-tr 2017-01-20
<debrisRat> merhaba
<debrisRat> nasılsınız arkadaşllar ?
<debrisRat> kimse yok mu?
<debrisRat> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2019-01-18
<Tolga_> Merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2020-01-15
<kelalaka> selamlar
